# Dead Legends



## Dharuhk Svahre (May 12, 2011)

Althanix paced around the dark cave with great anticipation. It was about time to begin! Time to start what he had been working towards for centuries. He took a second to look as, he had hundreds of times before in the past hours, to see that the mirror that made up one of the walls of the cave was still dark. It had to be soon. Very Soon. He paced around some more, trying to maintain sanity as the hour of his greatest experiment was at hand. He needed to be calm, composed. He was the figure of a great and noble mage, and time meant nothing to him. it was meant to serve him. 

"STUPID MIRROR!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHOW IT TO ME!!!!!!!!!! RIGHT THIS INTANt!!!!!!! I DEMAND IT!!!!!!!! DO NOT DEFY ME!!!!!!!!!!"

His tyraid of shouts and curses at his dark mirror was cut short as the cave began shaking, hurling the mage off of his feet and into a nearby table. Consumed by the thought his expiriment had gone awry, he began to cry and sob, begging the gods themselves to save him. And so it would seem, they answered.

The cave became silent once more, and the mage, after a quick pause to confirm his safety, picked himself out of the ruins of the table and its crushed contents, and tried to regain his composure. It was merely a miscalculation. Nothing to be concerned over. He was the great Althanix, and nothing could phase him. He turned to survey the damage to his appearance in the dark mirror, only to be foiled by a pictue of an island on the mirrors surface instead. He was forced to rearrange himself without the aid of the mirror.

"Infernal mirror. Refuse to show me the image of my new island, and now you won't even let me see my reflection and instead show me the picture of that damned island. What is this world coming to... WAIT!!!! MY ISLAND!!!!!!!"

he slammed his face into the mirror with no concern for outward appearances or the later concussion he would have to suffer. 

"There they are... I can see them... oh so many of them too!!! This is my day. This is my great day!!!"

The mirror started to display red dots, most starting the in small town of Discra, a quaint little mountain town that would probably be still realing from the blast that had upset Althanix's cave. He could see it through the mirror, the kids walking by stopping to stare at the coalesing magical particles that were now forming into actual beings. Adults running out of their log houses to see the source of the commotion. To try and understand. They would understand all to soon. THEY WOULD ALL UNDERSTAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nephtys (May 12, 2011)

Pain. Centuries of torment, hatred, agony, sorrow, fear and doubt. A slow fading out of existance. And then, at last Death. Final Death, black and endless, with no sensation, no awareness.
 And then, suddenly, awareness came flooding back, and the solace of millennia of Nothing, was as nothing. All the agony that death had spared her exploded once again in the memory of every nerve of her body, every hidden corner of her soul. She cried out, a wordless roar that could shatter stone, and then she was silent.
 Only then, awoken by her cry of agony, did she become aware of the world around her.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 13, 2011)

Nothingness, with the simple exception of the soft and endless rumble of the raging water beneath him. He couldn't hear it, he couldn't see it, but he could somehow sense the water retreating throughout the eons far beneath the crevice where the ancient vampire's desiccated form lay. Imperceptible to anything not immortal, the eternal blade of the black river slowly carved its way down through the stone of the eastern mountains, and making the bottomless gorge of Mon'Sharu even deeper.

Then there was something...else. The endless vibration of the roaring water wasn't there anymore, but there was a feeling in the center of his chest. The last splinters of the trio of arrows that had pierced his heart were drawn slowly out of him by some unseen force, he revived in the cold and lightless confines of his silver coffin. Luckily the pouch had fallen from his belt, and so it hadn't turned to mist with the rest of his possessions. His mist flowed out of the tiny opening of the portable hole in the unassuming pouch. Retrieving his bed and securing it once more to his belt, Hanshu could see only the black stone walls that surrounded him. 

Reaching into another pouch, he withdrew a slender wand and a pair of coins, one of which was secured to the inside of the pouch by an adamantine chain. He cast the deeper darkness onto each of them and stowed the wand before rising into the air, adjusting his clothing while he shook the ages of dust away...


----------



## Albedo (May 13, 2011)

Dizzy opened her eyes. That was the first sign that something was wrong. What seemed like moments ago she had felt an axe blade slice cleanly though her demonicly altered neck. But maybe it was all just a dream. Maybe she was at home with her family, and none of her violent, dark, and cursed life had actually transpired. She took in the scene of the sky, an unfamiliar sky to be sure but at least it wasn't where she had died. The dream theory gained itself some merit. 

Her eyes lowered until she spotted the townsfolk and the mountain town she had awoken in. Maybe this is where she belonged. Where she had lived her life until a dream had whisked her away. Hesitating a moment, she gathered the nerve to direct her eyes to her own self, raising her arms for inspection. It was at this point the rage consumed her.

Slamming her demonic fist into the ground hard enough to pulverize the stone beneath it, she did not even hear the horrid roar that past through her lips and echoed throughout the village. The peace she had hoped for in death was denied to her. The solution for the monsterous curse bestowed upon her denied as well. She had nothing to live for, yet could not be left to die. Her life truly was a horrid curse. 

That damned mage had outdone himself. She knew that wherever a destroyed soul ends up, he was probably laughing at her right at that moment. Upon that thought, her rage switched to tortured laughter as she flopped onto the ground defeated. She truly was the punch line to some joke somewhere.


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2011)

For a time after her death, Kayla had drifted along on the current of the song, her soul becoming one with the music, with the universe.  She had thought that it would leave her, would find someone else, but it hadn't.  It had embraced her, as it embraced all who sought it out, who understood it.  
She heard the tales, the songs, the ballads, she saw dances and plays, she understood the universe.
But now the song was growing discordant, the notes disjoined.  Something was going very wrong, some great magic that was not meant to be.  She felt the force of it, ripping reality asunder to restore life to powers long dead.. and to animate those that were not alive.  And then she felt the music swelling, the tune rising to meet the great force, and then as the Crescendo approached, something she hadn't felt in untold years - Solid.  

Kaylas eyes opened, and she knew not where she was, or why she was here.  But she knew something big had happened.  Her gaze travelled the square, noting the other figures standing with her, and the awe with which the townsfolk gawked.  Her mind flowed over with tales of these beings surrounding her - True Legends, each and every one of them, and each of them meant to have died long ago.  Had she been restored by the same force that had brought them back?  Or was this the song, sending her to act as a balance, a counterpoint?

She didn't know yet, but there were more immediate concerns - Such as why these people in particular had been brought back, why here in this town, why NOW... and perhaps most boggling of all, WHEN was now?

She heard.. no, FELT the roar of sheer rage, frustration, and agony, and started towards the source before realizing who it was.  That was when they came back to her - The Ballads she'd heard as she rematerialized were the stories of those in the square with her, and she realized with a sinking feeling what they all had in common.
They were weapons of destruction, fueled by pain, anger, grief.  Their pasts were filled with death and despair.  They were not evil.. well, not completely, but they were not kind and loving souls of compassion.  Whatever force had brought them back had done so because of their sheer destructive power.
"Dizzy, please, this is not hell, your curse is.." Kayla was interupted when the lady fell over, bursting forth in laughter... But there was no mirth, no joy - This was the all-consuming last resort of someone with too much sorrow and anguish.

And before she knew what was happening, Kayla was singing.  It was a wordless, enchanting tune, but it left those hearing it feeling something that was often missing - Hope.  She knelt beside the lady of dismay as she sang, searching for some sign as to whether the curse had consumed her completely, or if there was still the soul of a good woman within that wretchedly twisted body.

If her soul had been consumed as had her body, Kayla would be left with no choice.. she hoped it would not come to that.
[sblock=ooc]
Casting a Persistant Good Hope.. It says it counters and dispels Crushing despair, so I figured it's fitting. 
Targets are self+all legends in the square, and whatever townspeople happen to be within 30'.

Figured I'd roll her knowledge about everybody who's posted in the RG so far.
[sblock=Dizzy]OK, so I got everything except these two:


> Knowledge Religion DC 35/42: The Lady of Dismay was doomed to be overcome by her curse. It was only through intervention by Gwynharwyf that she was able to overcome the darkness inside of her and harness it to give her the strength to continue fighting.
> 
> Knowledge Religion/Planes DC 40/52: While her life goal was to break her curse, The Lady of Dismay's true purpose for venturing into hell was to prevent Mephistopheles from using an artifact gate to invade the material plane. She actually accomplished this goal, thwarting the Devil Lord's plan and saving the material plane.



*L* Wow, so I know everything about her EXCEPT the fact that she wasn't overcome by the curse.  Ackward.[/sblock]
[sblock=Hanshu] Everything[/sblock]
[sblock=Omega] Everything[/sblock]
[sblock=Shahaza] Uh, just belatedly realized neph don't got that yet.  (I'll assume with them rolls I know a fair bit, but won't use details till you got'em)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (May 13, 2011)

The memory of pain lived on, but the reality of it faded. Other things were more important now. Most importantly, she was alive.

 As a Demon Lord she had taken preparations for the event of her death, 
meticulous precautions to prevent her soul from destruction or absorption by the Abyss. Then, with her soul intact her servants would restore her to life so she could take her revenge against her killer. It seemed to have happened as she had planned, but her surroundings made no sense. Why would she be restored here, among mortals on what appeared to be the Prime Material plane? And why, if her savior had meant to use her would she emerge whole and unbound, in posession of some of her most valued treasures? No servant of hers would be so bold, no enemy so foolish.

Appearances could be decieving, she was alone here, and vulnerable. Studying her surroundings piercing eyes, now deadly calm, she notes two potential threats. One, a woman in the throes of madness, beautifully marked. The other, a beacon of magic singing a comforting tune, with her back turned seemingly heedless of any danger.


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2011)

Most legends were flesh and blood; men and women who had, by virtue of inborn talent or singular training or simple unquenchable endurance, risen above the rank and file of their people and achieved greatness.

One was different. It was a spindly, spidery thing of silvery metal etched with gleaming blue runes. Its legs bent backwards, like the hind legs of a dog, and its oblong, angular head sat forward on its hunched shoulders like an oddly cut gem. A pair of red circles marked the location of its 'eyes.' No further facial features existed, or were needed. 

On its right arm, overhanging its clawlike hand, was a large and complex-looking apparatus terminating in a metal tube. On its left forearm was a circular metal plate that seemed to radiate a thin distortion in the air.

The...creature? Machine?...twisted at its waist and peered around at the town and the frightened populace. It noted immediately that some residents of this unidentified location appeared combat-ready. They, and their equipment, were hodgepodges of different appearances...some even non-humanoid. 

A moment to sample the environment confirmed what it had already surmised. The air here was different. Warmer and moister. The vegetation here was not native to Imperial lands. The people appeared to be a different ethnicity. It was not where it had been just moments ago. Strange. It had not been aware of a teleportation magic being cast.

One of the others called attention to herself then by engaging in some kind of musical vocalization. Unmoved by its beauty, the machine-man clomped over to the singing one and spoke in an inflectionless, hollow voice.

"Where is the Empire's nearest border?"


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2011)

*"What the hell you think yer lookin at, Snakey?"* The deep voice could be heard in Shahaza's head, and definitely did not come from the singing woman, who still seemed unaware.  *"Kaylas too trustin for her own good, thats why I got her back.  And you better not come anywhere near it, capiche?"*.  Though the voice is far from imposing to a demon queen who ruled her own layer of the abyss, it does seem rather adamant.


> Unmoved by its beauty, the machine-man clomped over to the singing one and spoke in an inflectionless, hollow voice.
> 
> "Where is the Empire's nearest border?"




Kayla stopped singing, though the song seemed to linger in the air.  "The Empire is long gone, Omega.  It Faded into dust Millenia ago."  The silver-haired beauty stood and faced the war machine "You were assaulted with a field of anti-magic, a most despicable tactic, and without your connection to magic, they were able to deactivate you.  It fell Three Thousand years before I was born, though I have no way of knowing how long ago that was.  Your mission is complete, both Predas and Targas are long gone."

She turned to look at the others "I know not where we are, or when, but I know each of you.  The song of magic that built and maintains the universe has told me of you all, of your rise, your battles, and your final days.  We all have questions, primarily Why are we here, and where IS here, but I do not have the answer to either of those, except to say that there is some purpose behind our return, and the forces present in this village could be used for either great good.. or great destruction."
[sblock=ooc]
I know the Rod's intimidate check can't scare the Marilith, but he's Kaylas Guardian, so by gosh he's gonna try. [/sblock]


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (May 13, 2011)

While the beings that had appeared in the center of town continued to converse, the sound of timed, coordinated footsteps began to permeate into the background. It wasn't long until a long row of shiny armored city guards entered the scene and began to encircle the newcomers.

"ALRIGHT, EVERYBODY HERE IS UNDER ARREST FOR SUSPICION OF MISCHIEW AND TRAVEL PERMIT VIOLATION!!!!!!" A fat bald man stepped out from behind the ranks holding a scroll, his voice booming unnaturally loud. "I RECOMMEND YOU COME QUIETLY OR WE WILL BE FORCED TO TAKE EXTREME MEASURES!!!!!"


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2011)

Omega ignored the guards. Rather his 'eyes' remained fixed, unblinking, on Kayla. He detected no hint of deception in her features or voice. What she said was not impossible either, but it left many questions unanswered.

All of those questions were, of course, entirely irrelevant. The only important thing was that its purpose was compete. Targas was destroyed. The vendetta was carried out...if not in the fashion it had intended.

Now what?

After a moment of consideration, Omega said, "Direct me to where Predas once was. I will seek new directives from their descendents."


----------



## Nephtys (May 13, 2011)

A threat. How oddly comforting. That at least was familiar. She replies to the telepathic voice in the same manner, with a touch of amused menace in her mind's voice _"I am looking at one who's called attention to herself. If I had intended harm she would no longer be singing. I do not kill without a reason, so do not give me one."_ 

She turns her head to regard the arriving construct, measuring its capabilities with her gaze and remaining silent trough its exchange with the singer. It was obviously well made, similar in some way to the golems she had faced in the Five Sphere War, though different enough that she could not trace its origins. It seemed to be ancient and like most of its kind, to be bound heavily by Law. Not much to go on, besides details whose context had long since passed.

The singer on the other hand had already revealed much more about herself than either of the other two. She seemed remarkably knowlegeable on matters both ancient and obscure and, holding some religious devotion to the forces of magic, perhaps...

She let her thought be unfinished as she once again turned to regard yet more new arrivals. Guards. Mortal, unremarkable, easily dealt with. And yet... She was lost, alone with no knowlege of her surroundings or the events since her death which could have taken place yesterday or a million years ago. Slaughtering these guards might not be in her best interest. A smile crossed her lips at that thought, tinged with sadness. She truly was strange among her kind. 
She answers, her voice a sibilant hiss. *"That would be most unwise of you. Are you so blind that you cannot see our power? Do you not see what horrors your threats could cause? Will you sacrifice your men, your very world for your flawed perception of the Law, or will you let wiser minds judge our trespass?"*


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2011)

Kayla frowned - finding a descendant of a destroyed ancient civilizaation would be nigh impossible.  And yet, could she really let this machine roam free?  "The last known Predans died before the Empire, this many millenia later I cannot imagine you would find one who knew anything, or was worthy of your service.  For all we know, their blood could have spread to many, or it could have died out completely." Her further speech is interupted by the arrival of the guards, and Shahaza's threatening of them.

"No, wait.. please, we mean you no harm." Kayla's eyes glanced at the surrounding Legends, wondering briefly if that was even true, or if she just hoped it was. "We know not how we came here or why, but as the lady says, we are powerful legends of bygone days.  We wish to speak to your leader and discover what this place is, and how we have come to be here."

[sblock=ooc]
A little good-cop/Bad-cop perhaps?  Diplomacy check to follow
Kayla will try to prevent combat, but If it should break out while I'm at work, she will attempt to seperate the fighters via wall of force.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 14, 2011)

Gazing through the darkness at his state, and finding his inventory of objects he carried in tact he nodded slightly to himself once and was about to set out to locate his betrayers when he heard it. The echo of an earthshaking roar traveled through the chasm. As he finally takes in his surrounding while turning toward the direction the roar came from, the vampire notices he isn't in the same chasm he was in before. Becoming invisible he move in that direction.

The cave entrance grows dark for a moment, where an invisible hand extends beyond the shadow of its entrance to make sure his spell is functioning properly in the bright sunlight beyond its shadowy borders. The 120ft globe of deep darkness rises slightly from the ground, moving swiftly toward the town at the bottom of hill. A very strange scene seems to be unfolding in the town square, as a collection of immensely varied being are squaring off against  local guards, who are laughingly trying to arrest a pair of demonic generals, a construct of some kind, and a cute girl who is singing at them. An invisible eyebrow raises in amusement as the edge of darkness travels across the ground, coming to a stop mere inches from the two assemblies.

A figure appears in the middle of the darkness floating some fifteen feet off the ground. He bows slightly silouetting his long ears in the light behind the elf's form. "Oh please pay me no heed, and continue your... conversation. It is the most... interesting thing I've witnessed, since I was killed the second time."


----------



## Albedo (May 14, 2011)

Dizzy's mind shuts out that of those who had appeared around her. Trapped inside a tunnel of despair and anguish even the singing could not pierce the void in her heart. She had nothing. And yet there was nothing she could do about it. No use in laying on the ground moping about things she can't change. It was time for her to cheer herself up. She suddenly springs to her feet.

"I know what always makes me feel better!!!" She began to walk away without paying the guards any notice. "I'll go destroy something evil! That always cheers me up. I just hope theres something around here that can provide me with some sort of challenge."

[sblock=OOC]
If the guards confront her or try to stop her from walking away, she is simply going to teleport past them without acknowledging them and keep walking. [/sblock]


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (May 14, 2011)

The guards were shaking at their knees, and almost jumped at the appearance of the flying newcomer into their midsts. When the devilish woman with the metalic skin and hellfire burning in her eyes suddenly jumped up and began walking away they scurried out of her path. 

"WHAT ARE YOU FOOLS DOING!!!!" the fat bald yelled at his men. "STOP HER!" The guards seemed to have their nerves restored by the order, and a pack of them stepped into Dizzy's way. They were left blinking in confusion as she disappeared and reappeared behind them and kept walking. The man, obviously their leader, once again yelled out in his booming voice, "YOU WILL STOP NOW OR THERE WILL BE BLOOD!"


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2011)

_"The last known Predans died before the Empire, this many millenia later I cannot imagine you would find one who knew anything, or was worthy of your service. For all we know, their blood could have spread to many, or it could have died out completely."_

"You are speculating," Omega replied unshakeably. "True assessment of facts is impossible here. Solution: Travel to site of Predas. Assess facts. Devise means by which to obtain legitimate directives. Navigational aid required."

With that the silvery thing turned to face the guard captain and finally addressed him directly.

"You are a native of this place. I require navigational aid to leave. Where can I obtain navigational aid?"


----------



## Albedo (May 14, 2011)

Dizzy ignored the threat of the guard's leader and kept walking for a few moments, until she suddenly froze. "Wait just one second here!" Vanishing once more, she reappeared back into the group of legends, staring directly at Shahaza. 

"A Merilith? I call that a reasonable catch." She cracked her knuckles together and readied herself to do what she had been doing her entire life. What she was born to do. Slay the fiends of the lower planes. "Are you ready to meet your end, vile demon?"





Dizzy could tell at first glance that this was no ordinary Merilith however. It was wearing too much. She knew it would probably be better to observe the creature first before running in swinging.

[sblock=ooc]
Dizzy will once more ready an action to teleport away as she watches for Shahaza's reaction. [/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (May 15, 2011)

*"Vile Demon, I have met my end already. Just like you."* Her voice is hard with a hint of mockery. She continues speaking to the tainted one, her voice meant to be heard by those listening.* "But why would you slay me for being so like you? Are you so at war with your own nature? If you are we have that in common too. You are lost here, cast adrift in time. Is your hatred for yourself you only solid ground?"* She shakes her head in what could be pity.
*"Is killing your only ambition? Then you are more vile and demonic than I."*


----------



## Albedo (May 15, 2011)

Dizzy was concerned by the demon's supposed reluctance to fight her. They are deceptive beings, and this may be part of the creatures lastest plot. She decided to keep it talking in an attempt to discern its goals.

"Just like you? Don't make me laugh. My end could not have been anything like yours demon. I actually risk my life for things OTHER than personal gain. Is this concept confusing to you? It may surprise you to learn that beneath this wretched flesh, I am actually human. This form is in fact, quite a recent development. I became this way thanks to a CURSE!!! You believe I am at war with my nature? I had my nature stripped from me!!!" 

Dizzy took a moment to regain her calm. "Now as for the killing, it is no ambition. I have been doing it all my life and trust me, I am damn good at it. What seperates me from the monsters? The only people who need fear me ARE the monsters."


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (May 15, 2011)

The fat bald man looked like his head was going to explode with rage, the veins popping out of his forehead as if worms were attempting to burst from his skull. 

"I WILL NOT BE IGNORED!!! YOU WILL CEASE THIS POINTLESS BANTER, SURRENDER TO US RIGHT NOW, AND BE BROUGHT PRESENTED TO OUR KING FOR JUSTICE! THIS IS YOUR LAST WARNING!"


----------



## Nephtys (May 15, 2011)

*"If your curse of hate is indeed your nature then strike out in pain and confusion like a wounded animal, or prove me wrong and stay your wrath."* She regards the beast cooly, then turns her withering gaze on the officer.
*"Be silent while your betters are speaking, worm."*


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2011)

Omega considered the man's outburst, with disapproval. It was not an answer. However, there was an answer within what he'd said...though he might not have meant it in that way.

"Yes," Omega replied to the guard captain. "Take me to your king."

The ruler, it reasoned, would have all relevant information regarding geography, political boundaries, and neighboring regions. If anyone could provide it with the aid it required, the king would be likely to.


----------



## Albedo (May 16, 2011)

Dizzy was not at all interested at what the guards had to say. But she was pretty sure she detected a veiled threat in the demon's last remark. She would not allow the guards to come to any harm.

"You are about as hypocritical as I'd expect of you demon, speaking of lashing out in pain and confusion while belittling those who attempt to maintain the law here. I must warn you, should you raise a hand against them I won't need pain and confusion to justify striking you down."


----------



## Jemal (May 16, 2011)

Kayla sends a telepathic message to the head guard "Please give me a moment, Sir, to head off a fight.  They are wild and used to getting their own way, if you push them, I fear innocents will die.  Allow me to speak to them and I will do my best to get them to come before your king PEACEFULLY, though I doubt they'll consider themselves prisoners."  Her tone is imploring, not commanding, and the look in her eyes as they meet the guard begs him to meet her half-way on this before she turns to face the others.

"Well that is a pleasant surprise" Kayla says as she approaches the Marilith and Dizzy. "I had thought with your lashing out that the curse had consumed your soul, leaving it as twisted as your outer form, but your words mirror my own sentiments." She faces Shahaza  "These guards appear to be the rightful law in these lands, and I'll not abide you speaking down to them because you *Think* you are stronger.  Now, I *Suggest* we go with them before their king, and perhaps there we will find who or what has brought us all back, and why."
As she speaks, Kayla stands beside Dizzy, facing the Marilith and glancing alternatingly between the demon queen and the vampire king. "Any objections?"

Meanwhile, she speaks telepathically to Dizzy "I know you wish to destroy the Marilith for what she is, but think of what people think when they see you.  Perhaps she IS trying to fight her nature.  There may be good in her, that we can bring out.  And even if there isn't, fighting her here could cause much pain and suffering to the people of this town."


----------



## Nephtys (May 16, 2011)

*"You're grasping at straws, seeking any excuse to sate your hunger for death. This buffoon,"* she indicated the fat guard, *"deserves not your compassion and I suspect he means as little to you as he does to me. He's a means to an end, nothing more. I do, however, see no need to kill him. It would be a great boon to this kingdom to do so and I have not yet a reason to lend his king my aid. Or to ease the troubles of the unfortunate soldiers under his command"* She casts a commiserating glance at the troops behind the officer.
She smiles, studying Dizzy intently. *"You, however, intrigue me. Your nature, the nature of your curse and all your odd little quirks are simply fascinating. I will not kill you unless I have to."*

Why was she even considering this? The situation was more than interesting, she dared say it was unique. But that also made it uniqely absurd. She was returned to life on some backwater Prime, surrounded by legends of considerable power. One of them a devil-tainted bloodthirsty beast intent on her life, another a paladin intent on mediation with a demon. And now, it seemed they would all allow themselves to be arrested by some dretch in human skin and brought before his petty king.

She laughs and turns to Kayla, *"It is far too soon to discuss the merits of the Law in these lands, though I do believe we can judge the merits of at least one of its enforcers."* One of her eyebrows rises slightly. *"No matter, this is amusing if nothing else."* 

She turns to the pompous fat little man, *"Very well. Direct us to your rightful king, so we can judge the merits of him and his law in person."*

_"And you?"_ she speaks telepathically to the Vampire. _"Will you follow this motley company of fools, or must you first slake your thirst?"_

_--_
ooc: She's tries to get on the guards good side (hinting it would be in everyone's best interest if they got rid of their commander)
Edit: The diplomacy check is on all the guards, including the officer (I can't edit the text with the dice roll). Hopefully he'll see what a burden he is to his country and kill himself. (what can I say, he's annoying )


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (May 16, 2011)

"GOOD! YOU ARE FINALLY BOWING TO MY AUTHORITY. YOU ARE SMARTER THAN YOU LOOK. NOW GUARDS!!! TAKE THEIR WEAPONS AND CHAIN UP THE PRISONERS!!!"

Despite the Merilith's words the guards seem unwilling, or possibly unable, to extend to the newcomers any niceties. They move up to the legends and demand they hand over their arms and submit to being locked into manacles before they continue.


----------



## Nephtys (May 16, 2011)

*"If you think I am bowing to any mortal authority you are sorely mistaken, Thrall. Choose your next words carefully, my tolerance of your insolence is at an end." *
_"Singer,"_ she speaks telepathically to Kayla, while looking coldly at the officer. _"You are a spellcaster, are you not? Do you Detect some magical influence on the mind of this creature? His actions are not those of a freely thinking individual."_

Shahaza does not allow herself to be bound or to have her weapons confiscated.

ooc:
Does True Seeing reveal anything unusual on him or his troops? It's an innate ability, continuously used.
Does Sense Motive tell her anything about him? Does he seem to be under the influence?
(Sorry about making two rolls, I didn't think the first was registered. I guess I'll take the second, lower roll.)


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2011)

The guards find no weapons on Omega's person that are easily identifiable. The apparatus on his right arm seems vaguely ominous, but it doesn't have blades, or sufficent mass to serve as a mace, or a firing mechanism to be a crossbow...and it's not detachable regardless. 

Omega allows its hands to be bound, as it projects the handicap to be only minimal in terms of limiting its combat or mobility options.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (May 16, 2011)

Shahaza's attempts to discern any clues with her magical sight prove fruitless. They are as they are. In addition, her insight into the inner workings of mortals only furthers her concerns that the guards may not be acting willingly. What she does discover though is that the fat bald man does not seem to be acting that way. He is probably free thinking.


----------



## Albedo (May 16, 2011)

Dizzy allows herself to be cuffed. She could tell from before that these men did not have any proper means to truly restrain her anyways. A quick search of her measly belongings provide no weapons for them to take either. She waches as the Merilith flat out refuses to cooperate. "Whats wrong demon? You act all high and mighty and yet here you are, afraid to be without your precious weapons. Are you really so impotent that you cannot go but a day without them protecting you? Do these men you proclamed to be worms really intimidate you so much?"


----------



## Nephtys (May 16, 2011)

She scoffs, *"Being bound like an animal is not degrading to you? Do you even have a concept of dignity or self respect? It seems your curse has left no room for either. How very sad for you. But I will not submit to my lessers."*
_"And you should be aware,"_ she speaks telepathically to the legends. _"It is unlikely most of you would find this kingdom entirely to your moral tastes. The guards seem to be magically enthralled."_


ooc: She is carrying several million gps worth of items. I'm not going to risk that on a dare.


----------



## Albedo (May 16, 2011)

"Bound like an animal? Funny phrasing considering I place animals in much higher regard than demon filth. Yet even moving past that, do you seriously consider a few scraps of metal so constricting? I had deemed caution was necessary when I first looked at you demon, but I can see I greatly overestimated you." Dizzy had become suspicious of the guards as well, their willingness to aprehend such powerful beings without any recognisable means for doing so being quite strange. This new development however simply makes speaking to their king all the more important in order to unravel the mystey of their new surroundings.


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2011)

"Morality is irrelevant," Omega replied to the marilith. "The guards are irrelevant. I require information the king will have. To gain audience with the king, I will permit this meaningless ritual to proceed."


----------



## Nephtys (May 16, 2011)

She replies to Dizzy.* "Your foolishness is becoming tiresome. If you wish to mistake sense for cowardice that is your choice. I have lived long enough to learn that you should never underestimate an enemy and never give them an advantage, unless doing so gains you a greater advantage. A few scraps of metal may yet be enough to kill you and end your tortured existance. Perhaps that is your wish."*

_"There are other ways to learn what you need to know, so why would you jeopardize your existance?"_ She thinks telepathically to Omega. _"How would that serve your Purpose? Even the lowliest enemy could kill you if given the means to do so."_


ooc: You know there are several quite nasty kinds of magical manacles, right? Most of your characters wouldn't do so great in antimagic cuffs.

ooc2: Shahaza won't go along, but maybe we'll join up again later.


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2011)

(OOC - Omega constantly detects magic and is aware of spells active in its vicinity. I'm assuming...perhaps wrongly...that the GM would tell me if the manacles had spells on them. )


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (May 16, 2011)

OOC: Shayuri, detect magic is concentration based meaning I won't tell you about any magical auras unless you ask first. Don't like it? Go get arcane sight  

On a more specific note, since you did inquire about the manacles they do not in fact have any magical aura.


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2011)

(OOC - I humbly bow my head. You are correct, sir...my apologies. And the power to sense spells doesn't ID magic items, so it doesn't apply to that either. I will remember that in the future. Thanks.)


----------



## Jemal (May 17, 2011)

Kayla hums as the guards move forwards to cuff them, directing her thoughts towards the Guard Captain _"I tried to tell you they would not accept being prisoners, we would offer to come of our own free will, why do you press the matter so?"_  As she speaks telepathically to him, her thoughts also carry a powerful magic.  The Marilith's words have worried her, and she probes his mind to ensure that he is trustworthy.
To the legends, she speaks telepathically _"As much as I dislike admiting it, Shahaza's words ring true.  Buy me a few moments without starting a fight and I will discover the truth."_
[sblock=ooc]
I use my Conceal Spellcasting Trick to hide the fact that I'm casting a spell, and cast Probe Thoughts(Will DC 32) on the captain.
*Probe thoughts is from Spell Compendium, allows me to telepathically ask one question/round and gain the answer to the best of the subjects knowledge.  They are not aware that their mind is being probed.*
While the legends stall/Converse, she asks as many questions as she can: 
First: Are the Guards being compelled to obey somehow?
Second: Will the items be returned to us?
Third: How did he know we would be here?
Fourth: is the king/Kingdom just and virtuous?

If she has more time than this, I'll add more questions
Also, I like Neph's usage of Italics to indicate Telepathic speech, so I'm going to use it too. [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 17, 2011)

Both groups are plunged into darkness as the vampire vanishes from where he is to appear within 30ft (though still 15ft up) of the uppity little commander, no weapons visible on his person other than his teeth. "Of course you realize there is no need to take gear from us, or any use in restraining us. [Subtly working Dominate (Su), DC37 Will into my questions] Don't you? Much of what I carry is quite essential to my existence, and I would advise against any living thing touching me. The slightest contact can drain your very souls...and we wouldn't want that happening, by accident, now would we? But a nice chat with your king could be most illuminating, and we would welcome a... stately escort such as yourselves." The swirling shadows of the spell cast an eerie dusk around the scene, though not for those with true seeing.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (May 17, 2011)

Kayla's attempt to dive into the thoughts of the guard's leader are to no avail as she seems completely shut out of his head. When the vampire flies up in the air and attempts to control his minds, the fat bald man seems to calm down however. He looks up at Hanshu with a smile.

"You know, I think I've had a change of heart. You don't have to be bound and disarmed. We've gotten off on the wrong foot, and I seem to have not properly greeted you all. I apologize for my improper etiquette. Let me rephrase. You all have until the count of 10. Anybody still carrying weapons and not in cuffs will be killed. That better?"

At hearing that, the guards all raise their shields in pereperation for battle.


----------



## Shayuri (May 18, 2011)

Omega peers at the manacles, and a small antenna pops out of a slot that opens just over its left eye. A buzzing noise ensues.

"Analyzing. Analyzing. No dweomer detected. Threat level negligible."

It allows itself to be cuffed reasoning that seeing the king after hostilities begin will not be possible short of a full scale assault, with a high probability he could escape.


----------



## Nephtys (May 18, 2011)

*"Much better,"* Shahaza smiles. *"then I'm sure noone will offer any valid objections to me acting in self-defense."*
She looks at Dizzy and smirks. *"I'm very much looking forwards to your non-valid objections." *

She readies herself for combat.


----------



## Albedo (May 18, 2011)

Dizzy smiles at her demonic companion, "Oh you misunderstand me demon. I have no objections. This is merely a simple choice. You kill any of them, and I kill you."


----------



## Nephtys (May 18, 2011)

*"On the count of ten, nine, eight, seven... Will you wear those cuffs when you fight me?" *She arches an eyebrow, smirking.

She had tried to be reasonable, even lowered herself to an attempt at finding common ground, and in return got nothing but unreasoning hatred and defiance. It wasn't really unexpected, being what she was and considering the nature of her enemy. Cursed by diabolic taint, driven to the brink of madness by internal conflict, with both human and diabolic instinct hungering for demon blood. 
It would have been interesting to study the advancing ravages of the curse but now it seemed she had to end it. What a waste.


ooc: Albedo, do you want one of our characters to die at this stage of the game?


----------



## Jemal (May 18, 2011)

Kayla shouts loudly, cutting off the guard captain and the squabbling demon/devil ladies.  "THAT'S ENOUGH! Every one of you is so worried about proving yourself that you forget the bigger picture.  We were DEAD, and now we are not.  We have no idea Where we are or Why, and we were all put here together for a REASON.  NOW, here is what is going to happen."
She turns to Shahaza "We are going with the guards."
She turns to the guard captain "We will go Peacefully and will NOT be shackled"
She turns around, adressing everyone "And the first person to commit violence will be declaring themselves an enemy of peace, and will be treated as my enemy."

While she speaks, she telepathically sends a message to Omega, detailing all she knows about Omega's past(OOC: Which is everything that was listed) and says _"That is just a fraction of what i know of this world.  If you back me up on this I will use my considerable power and knowledge to help you in your quest."_

[sblock=ooc]
See OOC thread for my rant on not knowing what to do.
Also, Kayla has a readied action to cast Time Stop if anybody starts to commit violence.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 18, 2011)

Hanshu shrugs as he flies down to the pretty girl, giving a formal bow as he lifts the quiver from his back nonchalantly and hanging it on the slightly trembling shield of the nearest guard. "Apologies my lady, I am Hashu Mon'saru." He then glances to the guard fumbling with the quiver he was unprepared to receive. "I would not advise trying to draw... anything... from my quiver. It could prove...unpleasant to anyone with a heartbeat, but just carrying it... shouldn't... harm you young man. If you'd like to toss a pair of your lovely manacles to me, I can do it myself without any accidents happening." 

He catches the crude metal cuffs, as he floats with the points of his cloak just an inch off the ground, securing them around his wrists with a wink to the lady, and the barest hint of a smirk touching the corners of his thin lips. He exaggerates pulling the chain tight toward the mouth piece without looking at him then simply crosses his hands over the cuffs as if they were nothing more than a strange piece of jewelry. "Do you think the king will have any answers to why we have been brought to this place? In my not inconsiderable experience, kings are not always the most well informed of beings, but they do have the most comfortable surroundings."


----------



## Albedo (May 18, 2011)

Dizzy knew that this was a bad situation. Without knowing the demon's intent, she would not be able to prevent the deaths of the guards around them. She could avenge them, but such actions would hardly bring them back to life. It was obvious the demon wasn't interested in being reasonable, and the other 'legends' may become hostile to her if she took the first action. 

They all knew something fishy was going on with the guards. That was her main insperation for wanting to go with them in the first palce. But it didn't look like she was going to get the time to investigate. Now it was time to work off of a guess. She moved closer to the Merilith as menacingly as she could.

"So demon, do you honestly believe that these insignificant bindings will hold me one second longer than I wish them to? If I want to fight, all I have to do is..."

She teleports, leaving the shackles behind, and reappears 10 ftbehind the leader of the guards. "THIS!" She attempts to snatch the scroll being carried by the man, and leans in close to him, whispering, "Do you really think that your men can stop me before I get to you? How about you try to be a little more accomodating?"

[sblock=OOC]
Use her Greater Dimension hopper to teleport 10ft next to the man as a swift action, attempt a disarm of his scroll at 10ft, hopefully outside of his attack of opportunity range, and move right next to him. I don't think an intimidate check will help, but even mindblanked creatures have a sense of self preservation. [/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (May 18, 2011)

She answers the singer's outburst _"I have offered my cooperation on those exact terms. It was rejected."_

She was about to give a scathing retort when the cursed one suddenly teleported away to assault the lawful property of the man she had been trying to protect. The man she was still protecting, though it was unlikely he would see it that way. But was it altruism, or a deliberate provocation? When he reacted with lethal force how would her tainted nature react, and how would she justify her reaction? 

_"And now another one has rejected your conditions." _She muses telepathically to Kayla,_ "How will you resolve this without changing your preconceptions?"_


----------



## Jemal (May 18, 2011)

As Dizzy dissapears, Kayla takes a moment to relocate her, and by then is too late to stop the cursed lady's actions, and as she tries to figure out how to continue, the Demon Queen taunts her.
_"Preconceptions.. You know, I DO have a spell that could prove who here is good or evil, and thus trustworthy.. Why didn't I think of that before?"_
With that, she drops her preparations to freeze time, and refocuses her music into revealing the inner truth of everybody's nature. "Let your true faces show, unless you fear the truth in your soul!"  and everybody (Except Omega) feels a hum of virtue emanating within them, seeking to draw out and enhance their inner beauty.

[sblock=ooc]
Cast Inner Beauty, using a Chaining charge from the Rod.  It's a Transmutation spell with no subschools, I doubt anybody's immune to it (The only ways I know of are by the Shapechanger subtype, or immunity to magic).  Of course, anybody who tries will be able to make the save with ease, my DC's are pitiful.. Although, that will just be all the more proof that they're not good people, b/c any good person would WANT to be affected. 

Primary target(Will DC 30) is the guard captain. Secondary targets(Will DC 26) are Shahaza, Hanshu, Dizzy, and up to 17 guards(How many are there btw?).  
Failed will save: Effects are based on Targets alignment.  
If Evil, they become twisted and deformed, taking a -4 penalty to Dex & Charisma.  Also, all in 15' who see the transformation must make a fort save or be nauseated for 1d4 rounds.
If Good, they grow radiant and graceful, gaining a +4 sacred bonus to Dex & Charisma.  Also, all in 15' who see the transformation must make a fort save or be Stunned for 1 round.
If Neither good nor evil, or if they make the save, nothing happens.
The Transformation and Dex/Charisma modifier last for 5 hours.

The effects are quite obvious, so it's the best form of alignment detection I have, considering everybody's immune to divinations and mind reading. [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 18, 2011)

Nothing seems to happen to Hanshu as the woman casts her spell. The spectacles of the vampire flash ever so briefly as he takes a look around at all present. "I don't think either of them are evil per say, just a bit on edge given their situation. The average merilith relishes a good rampage more than a little, and they usually aren't big on threats so much as hack-n-slash. So the fact that she is speaking at all instead of just wading in these enthralled guardsmen shows at least a bit of self control."   
Hanshu gestures toward the captain with both hands as he turns to float next to Kayla. "And you barking orders at being capable of destroying this entire hamlet without breaking a sweat, isn't helping the situation."

[sblock=OOC]Activating lenses of revelation, which shrouds everyone in sight in a glowing aura that only Hanshu can see:
Red - Evil Outsiders
White - Undead
Green - Everyone Else[/sblock]


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (May 18, 2011)

As soon as the scroll leaves the fat, bald man's hands he goes pale. He looks for a second like he wants to grab for it, but the imposing devilish figure in front of him abruptly changes his mind. He is about to speak, when Kayla casts her spell. While there are too many guards for her to properly affect all of them(about 40), her energy washes over the guard's leader and then cascades along some of her fellow legends, and around a third of the guards present. 

OOC: I'll be rolling pcs saves to speed this up, and I'm assuming the guards you select will be scattered as much as possible to maximise the 15' effect. Dizzy fails the save, though it looks like she already had the spell cast on her anyways, and that assumes she wanted to resist it.

While the first effect of the spell works away at the group, the secondary effect kicks in. The guards all drop what they were carrying, and stumble around unable to react. 9 of them seem to have been made beautiful, while only 2 of them were disfigured and ugly. The other one that got transformed was the now hidiously disfigured guard leader. The guards around Dizzy including the fat, bald, disfigured man were all looking really sick in addition as they were nausiated by the now exposed nearby evil.

Hanshu notices two things as he surveys the damage. First off, the only characters who set off his aura are Dizzy and Shahaza. But more surprisingly he notices that he is beggining to get sensery information from the fat, bald disfigured man.


----------



## Nephtys (May 19, 2011)

*"And since neither of us is soaked in blood, I'll assume the same goes for you."* she replies to Hanshu. _Really, what has the Multiverse come to?_ 

She feels a slight tingle as the spell fails to affect her. And she notes its strength and effects._ Interesting._

*"Thank you,"* Shahaza nods to Kayla. *"for resolving our little dilemma. Now, I take it there won't be any further objections."*
As she speaks she coils her serpent body beneath her and as the last word leaves her mouth she launches herself at the corpulent officer with the aid of her halberd, striking and grasping him with her tail while taking some care the massive blow will not be lethal. 

[sblock=ooc]

Tail slap, 18 PA, Leap Attack, Power Lunge, Shock Trooper, Over the Top, Chargex2 (halberd of vaulting),
Hit 18+39=57
Damage: (4d6 +76(strx2,tailbands of impact,x2,Power Lunge) +72(PA18x4,Leap Attack) +16(over the top)) x2(Halberd of Vaulting) + 16 Fire + Improved Grab
Damage 354 subdual + 16 Fire + Improved Grab

Shahaza's AC is reduced with 20 (shock trooper and charge)

--
I'll assume she hits and knocks him out.
[/sblock]

Holding the revolting form of the officer securely in her grasp she looks once more to her companions. *"Now, may I suggest we retire somewhere secluded and ask our new friend here some questions?" *


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2011)

Omega watched the proceedings dispassionately. It had not encountered the spell Kayla wove before, but its weavings were perfectly apparent to its sight, and it could draw some conclusions about its likely intended effect. It seemed a colossal waste of magical resources, but this was not accompanied by the sense of judgment that it would be in a human. It was merely an observation. Omega would most likely have the same opinion of a hot water geyser...a colossal waste of geothermal energy.

More importantly though, the change in the guard leader had apparently provoked the marilith to action. Omega found itself forced to choose between engaging a powerful demonic force for uncertain gain, or accepting Kayla's offer of exchanged service for information.

The manacles fell from Omega's wrists as it abandoned its previous plan to gain information from the King. Its head swiveled to look at Kayla.

"Your offer is acceptable. Please define parameters of required service to exchange for geographic information of present wherabouts and navigational assistance to site of Predas."


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 19, 2011)

The vampire rolls his eyes as he lets his own manacles fall to the ground, retrieving his quiver from the ground. "Well that didn't take long." He casts a glance at the confused group of soldiers with an apathetic expression. "You gentlemen should probably run along now. Every dog suffers fleas, and while simple enough to scratch, its very impolite."

He flies up about 40ft and takes a look around the town, taking note of the most likely building that would pass for a castle or palace before dropping back down next to the cute girl. "If you would still like to go speak to the king of this... encampment, hes most likely to be right over there."


----------



## Jemal (May 19, 2011)

"Wait.." Kayla took a step after the Marilith, unprepared for the sudden attack, but then realizes the non-lethal intent of the creature, and bites her lip.  "Very well, lets take him and go somewhere safe for questioning before the rest of the guards recover and do something that might get them hurt."  She turns to Hanshu as he lands _"Did you see any distant forests or such we could teleport to? We shouldn't go to the castle till we're prepared and informed."_

To Omega, she replies "For now just come with us, we'll formalize an agreement once we're in a secured location." She tries to sound more formal and official.

Once Hanshu describes a suitable location (Anything a mile or more away from signs of civilization, and that's that's not in an open clearing), Kayla gathers everyone together and Greater Teleports them there.(Assuming and Hoping they're willing.)


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (May 19, 2011)

Hanshu's reconisance discovers both a castle, and the fact that the entire village is surrounded by forest.  A suitable teleportation location would easily be found.


----------



## Albedo (May 20, 2011)

Dizzy takes a quick look at the scroll in her hand. "Hmmm. I wonder if this is important." She turns to the other legends, "Does anybody want this or should I just throw it away?"


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (May 21, 2011)

All of a sudden something becomes out of place. The winds seem to have changed direction. It begins to pick up speed as well. In only a few moments, a small tornado appears next to the party. Rainbow lights flash from the tornado, and as suddenly as it came, it disperses. Standing before the party is a human female.

(OOC: And enter ghostcat)


----------



## Jemal (May 21, 2011)

To Dizzy: _"Yes please, I would like to examine it before we discard it"._
Kayla looks around as the guards begin to recover and Hanshu describes the terrain "Well, no time to dally, we've much to talk about, lets go somewhere a little more private shall we?" _"I really hope you'll all accompany me"_ She requests their gathering, but does not wait long for any who are iffy, as she wishes to be gone _"If you do not wish to come, I'm sure we will cross paths again.  Just don't harm the innocents."_ she then casts her spell, transporting those willing deep into the woods, away from any signs of civilization per Hanshu's description.

Upon their arrival, she summons a modest looking but comfortable Lodge "It may not be an extradimensional mansion, but it is protected from outside detection, so we'll be able to decide our next move."  She takes the offered Scroll from Dizzy with a thanks and her eyes glow as she Analyzes its magic while making her way towards the lodge, and then..



> All of a sudden something becomes out of place. The winds seem to have changed direction. It begins to pick up speed as well. In only a few moments, a small tornado appears next to the party. Rainbow lights flash from the tornado, and as suddenly as it came, it disperses. Standing before the party is a human female.




"What the... Ishasha of the Cuna?"  Kayla raises her hands in an attempt to forestall the other legends "She's like us, a dead legend from the past.  Her presence only reinforces my belief that something wants us together, and we need to find out why."

"Ishasha, do not fear, we mean you no harm."' _"Well, I'm not so sure about the Marilith or the Vampire, but they seem willing to be civil for now."_  The beautiful young woman moves towards the new arrival. 
"Please, accompany me into the lodge." Her words are directed at all of the legends.

[sblock=ooc]
Edited after I knew what my Knowledge checks would be, and in reference to DM's OOC post.
Also, in case Ghostcat hasn't caught on from reading previous posts, Speech in Italics is telepathy, usually directed.
Kayla casts Greater Teleport to get them to the location (Several miles away from the castle/City), and once they're there, summons a Hidden Lodge a few hundred feet away from their arrival. (It's indistinguishable from natural surroundings at more than 30', so she's hoping that if someone does trace their teleportation, they'll have a harder time discovering the lodge.)
She then casts Analyze Dweomer on the Scroll (Assuming Dizzy hands it over, which she didn't seem to have a problem with, having allready made the offer)
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 21, 2011)

Conscious returns. All around is blackness _Who am I? Where am I?_ she thinks. Suddenly memory returns, threatening to overwhelm her. Sanity is avoided only because of a distraction; rainbow lights flashing through the darkness. Ishasha finds herself standing on solid earth, the light and heat of the sun on her body. 

Before you is a tall slim human female just entering middle age. She has green eyes and long blond hair, which she wears in pig tails. She is wearing an ankle length, gray dress, with side splits up to her waist, and thigh length, black leather boots. Her outfit is completed by a gray cloak and the handles of two scimitars peaking over her shoulders. 

Before her stands a group of being including *a demon* and *an undead*. As she moves to draw her scimitars a young woman moves towards her and mutters words of reassurance. Ishasha is not at all re-assured; however she did not become the champion of her people by acting without thinking. So she takes her hands away from her weapons and greets the woman.

"Greeting. I am afraid you have me at a disadvantage" She says. "You obviously know me but I have never meet you." her tone is not unfriendly but her speech is tinged with suspicion. "I also have no idea where I am, how I got here or what is going on and would be most grateful if you could enlighten me."


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 21, 2011)

As the area ripples with magic, a pair of scintillating, black, curved, 8ft long blades materialize in Hanshu's hands as he rises to 15ft off the ground. The seemingly decorative silver hands on his bracers come alive, taking the second position on the hilt of each sword. The shield on his back swings around to his front without him touching it at all, floating within a couple feat of him. 

His eyebrow is getting quite a workout as it raises yet again, since Kayla just knows who this woman is. So he flips out a thin hook on each side of his belt and sets a large katana into each one, where they glide elegantly out from under the bottom of his long cloak. "Well then, shall we retire to the comforts of the young lady's magical lodge and have some formal introductions then? This has been quite the eventful morning thus far. Ladies?" With a graceful bow and sweep of his hand, indicating the ladies should by all means go first, giving each in turn a gentle if pointed smile.


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2011)

"None of us admit to knowing those things," Omega droned. "Though we have not had time to speak freely. Come inside if you wish."

The construct turned and prowled into the Hidden Lodge, its body moving with fluidity that belied its metal construction.


----------



## ghostcat (May 21, 2011)

Ishasha is not keen to proceed the vampire and demon. However, as the newcomer she realises that some compromises are necessary. Especially, as she needs to find out what is going on. So she accompanies the construct into the lodge.


----------



## Jemal (May 21, 2011)

"indeed, once we're inside, safe from any prying eyes that may wander this way, we can share what we know.  For now, my name is Kayla Elzmyr"
[sblock=Knowledge Arcana or History DC 15+17=32]
Elzmyr is the name of a family of powerful magi and Dragons stretching back thousands of years. They are renowned for being good natured but unorthodox.
[sblock=Knowledge Arcana/History DC 30+20=50]
The Patron of the Elzmyr clan was a human mage who ascended into Dragonhood, becoming a Silver Wyrm and eventually attaining lesser divinity.  
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
Kayla leads the way into the house, humming a short tune as she does.

[sblock=OOC]
The tune Kayla hums is actually the password to the alarm spell linked to the lodge, allowing them entry without setting it off.
Will wait for Neph/Albedo to post their presence/absence and responses before beginning the exposition/Introductions.

Also realized I could includ some knowledge checks about the Elzmyr line, which is 5000 years old, so anybody younger than that may have heard of them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (May 22, 2011)

_Wonderful,_ Shahaza meets the gaze of the new arrvial, _another one who looks ready to kill me. _She greets the woman, smiling slightly while entering the lodge with the unconscious body of the officer *"Ishasha, such a lovely name. Welcome back to the world of the living." *

In the house.

*"I am Shahaza, known under many names."*"After emerging from the primordial Abyss, living for aeon-long lifetimes in a dozen demonic forms I served for some millennia as the general of Lord Ozhâad before ascending to the status of Demon Queen of the 1351st for a few brief centuries. Betrayed, killed and resurrected, I now exist at the whim of our unknown benefactor." *She settles back into her coils and smiles disarmingly. *"So, now you know everything you need to know about me."*

*"Now, just give me a few minutes and I'll find out what we need to know from this little worm." *She looks at her prisoner and reaches into her bag, producing a Cephalometer. Attaching it to the head of the officer she starts to probe his mind.

ooc: subdued, he is unable to resist her questions. No save no SR.

_"Who are you?_
_What do you want?_
_Who is your King?_
_How does your government function?_
_How are the armed forces organized?_
_Who are the most powerful people in this country?_
_What else do you know about your country?_
_What do you know about the world?_
_How meddlesome are the Gods of this world?"_

ooc: Anyone have suggestions for questions she could ask him?

*
[Sblock=knowledge the planes 30]
Shahaza of the Still Waters
Shahaza the Devilhearted
The Faithful One
Jörmungandr
[/Sblock]

[Sblock=knowledge the planes 40]

The Undamned
The Breaker of Anhad
Shahaza of the Gates
Shahaza the Betrayer
[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Cephalometer]
Cephalometer (Illithid)
This psionically empowered caliper measures a creature's head size via two inwardly curved, iron projections. These projections are connected at one end with a bolt that allows them to open or close. In addition, the caliper wielder can use dominate person and feeblemind (DC 17) each once per day on any willing or subdued creature whose head is between the projections. Fitting the calipers to a subject's head provokes an attack of opportunity.
In addition to the two powers noted above, a cephalometer applied to the head of a willing or subdued subject can conduct a mind probe once per day for up to 10 minutes. All the subject's memories and knowledge are accessible, from memories deep below the surface to those that are easily called to mind. The wielder can telepathically pose one question, and the caliper extracts the answer from the subject's brain and relays it directly to the wielder's mind. These answers are to the best of the subject's knowledge. The wielder and the subject do not need to speak the same language, though less intelligent creatures may yield only appropriate visual images in answer to questions. The cephalometer may be used to probe a sleeping subject, though the subject may attempt a DC 17 Will save to wake after each question. Creatures protected by mind blank or those that are not affected by mind-affecting effects are immune to this mind probing.
Moderate enchantment and divination; CL 9th; Craft Wondrous Item or Craft Universal Item, dominate person, feeblemind; Price 36,450 gp; Weight 1 lb.
Source:Underdark
[/Sblock]


----------



## Albedo (May 23, 2011)

Dizzy waits at the corner of the lodge watching as the others go about trying to discover some information about what is going on. Its moments like these she sometimes laments that her only real skill set is hunting and destroying evil.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (May 23, 2011)

Kayla's investigation of the scroll surprisingly tuns up no results. Meanwhile, Shahaza questions there prisoner. 

"I am Dramon"
"I want to be king"
"The king is Roland Dalorn"
"The Scroll of Law"
"The Scroll of Law"
"Roland Dalorn and his kin"

As Shahaza asks the seventh question, Dramon begins going on an exacting tyraid of every little thing he knows about his country, every piece of gossip about people who live in the country, every mundane agriculteral report and so forth. The rant does not end anytime soon.

OOC: You may want to be a little more specific next time.


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2011)

"I was not given a name by my makers," the construct reports placidly. "I am their vendetta. Their final act of vengeance upon those who slew them. Those who fled before me in battle to tell others of my coming called me Omega. The Ending."

It paused, then added, "I no longer know if that name suits me, but I have no other."


----------



## Nephtys (May 23, 2011)

_"Enough of that,"_ she interrupts his rant, pinching the ends of the cerebromancer into his temples light enough not to draw blood._ "Let's continue." _
_"What is the item that was recently taken from you?"_
_"How is it used?"_
_"What is the Scroll of Law, specifically?"_
_"What do you know of me?"_
_"What do you know of the other legendary beings who recently arrived on this world?"_
_"Did you know of our arrival beforehand?"_
_"Did you know something important would happen in the village we arrived in?"_
_"How did you know?"_
_"Which items on your body are of value?"_
_"What are they and how can their magical power be unlocked?"_
_"Who are the enemies of Rolan Dalorn?"_
_"How would you make yourself king?"_
_"Do the Gods meddle in the affairs of this world?"_
_"What do you fear?"_
_"Who do you love?"_
_"What reason do I have for keeping you alive?"_
_"What fate do you believe you deserve?"_


_ooc: and that's the ten minutes, I suppose._


----------



## Jemal (May 24, 2011)

"How odd, I had thought this scroll had something to do with the protections he had upon him, but I can find no power in it."
Kayla frowns over at the Calipers, recognizing the wicked contraption.


[sblock=ooc]Don't forget he gets a DC17 will save to wake up after each question[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (May 24, 2011)

Jemal said:


> [sblock=ooc]Don't forget he gets a DC17 will save to wake up after each question[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]
That's only for sleeping targets. He's knocked out because he has a lot of negative subdual HPs. The Cephalometer isn't a healing item so it can't restore the HPs he'd need to regain in order to wake up. Neither can a saving throw. 
It's a very neat item. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2011)

Omega turns to stare fixedly at the scroll. Objects of power were potential threats, or assistancees, to fulfilling its goal. He needed to know more before determining its status.

(Detect Magic on Scroll)


----------



## Jemal (May 25, 2011)

Kayla continues studying the scroll as Omega joins her.  It didn't appear to have any power, but perhaps it had some useful information on it..
"I could have sworn he changed when the scroll was taken, but it doesn't appear magical." She says to Omega. 

[sblock=OOC]
Dharuhk - Is there any writing on the scroll?  Kayla has permanent Tongues.
Shayuri - Kayla allready cast Analyze Dweomer on the scroll and got nothing, I doubt detect magic will get anything.  Also, I think Omega's got enough spellcraft to have known what Kayla had cast.  Then again, at will abilitiy so it's not like detecting costs you anything.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2011)

"Not directly," Omega rumbles in distant concurrance. "It may be a focus object for a spell or permanant area effect. Though it should then take effect on you."

It peered at Kayla. "Speculations. You possess powerful abjurations that may shield you from any effect it conveys. It may only work on natives to the area. It may function as a focus for faith-based magic."

"You have yet to tell me what you want from me in exchange for the information I need to leave."

(OOC - No need. I just didn't notice the Analyze Dweomer note. I saw you using skills, I missed the spell use)


----------



## ghostcat (May 25, 2011)

Ishasha watches as Shahaza uses some sort of device on their prisoner and concludes that it must allow some kind of mind-reading. As the conversation about the scroll impinges on her awareness, she put the two things together. "Could it use some form of psionics?" she says.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (May 25, 2011)

Shahaza attempts to silence the information being broadcast to her but finds herself quite unable to do so. Outside stimulus is rather uneffective against an unconscious target. As such, Dramon droles on about mundane information for the sum of the 10 minutes until the duration of the magic placed upon him ends and he is silent.

(OOC: There is no way to make him stop talking while under this effect. In fact, beacause he has to answer to the best of his ability, the magic forces him to tell you everything, even if you find out its not what you want to know. Basically if you ask a wrong question you are hooped for the day. Also, I'm letting you use this item on unconsious people, but remember that the rules for it do NOT say you can. As you pointed out, they specify rules for sleeping people only.)

Kayla opens the scroll and discovers that it is in fact blank. When Omega investigates the scroll however, he finds that it has an overwhelming aura of Enchantment on it.


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2011)

"Dweomer detected," Omega suddenly said in a loud voice. "Power level exceeds maximum measurement capacity. Extreme caution recommended."

He pauses a moment, then reports, "Category: Enchantment. Recommend securing mental integrity."


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 25, 2011)

As the elf floats into the lodge it darkens considerably until he closes the top of a pouch at his belt, after which the lighting conditions return to normal. The unconsciously gibbering captain, wearing a metal torture device attached to his head does not elicit an eyebrow raise from the man who suddenly found himself in a relatively small space with a bevy of lovely ladies and a walking coat-rack. "Well it seems you've accessed everything the puppet has careening around in his unfortunately shiny head, so its only a matter of sifting through its contents at this point then?" 

The scroll, as the other focal point of the lodge, has already been subjected to every form of spell identification, so Hanshu splits his attention between both conversations. "Unfortunately my own magical expertise does not extend beyond weapon and armor enchantments, though I believe it is a bit more thorough than a spell. Decades of study has some advantages at least." A pair of red prisms orbit his head silently, glinting in the red lenses of his spectacles as they pass above his line of sight, in a very calming rhythm.


----------



## Nephtys (May 26, 2011)

Shahaza frowns and answers the vampire *"Not everything, unfortunately. He answered only in the most general terms and was able to avoid some of the more sensitive questions."* She begins stripping the prisoner of his equipment, putting it in her haversack.* "I will try again tomorrow."* then she drops the still unconscious naked man into her empty Portable Hole, leaving it slightly open to let in some air.

*"We will know the full use of the scroll tomorrow. Until then, the golem is correct, we should exersize extreme caution."*


*[sblock=ooc]*
I asked the wrong questions. Shahaza would likely know better, so don't tease her about it. 
*[/sblock]*


----------



## ghostcat (May 27, 2011)

Seeing the the others seem to have finish what they were doing, Ishasha says "So what do we know about what's going on. I am pretty sure that I was dead and suddenly I appear, apparently alive and well, in front of you lot."


----------



## Albedo (May 27, 2011)

Dizzy moves away from the corner of the lodge and heads to the door. "Well, it seems to me like we've become stuck for the moment. A scroll we can't read, a man we can't further cruelly torture until tommorow. I think its time to go check out the town. You guys all have fun." She turns to Ishasha, "Sorry I can't stop to fill you in on what we know. I'm sure somebody else here would love to share the details." She then heads outside.


----------



## Nephtys (May 28, 2011)

*"Oh, you can torture him all you want. It's just not likely to do any good, beyond providing some low amusement. Right now I too have more productive uses for my time."* She follows Dizzy outside, closing up the Portable Hole. 

Once outside she touches a ring on her finger and two beautiful brilliant white wings suddenly erupt from her back, the next moment she is gone. 

She emerges in the cold space a thousand miles directly above the cottage. From there she looks down to view the world beneath her. After noting the major features of the terrain she moves on, teleporting lower and getting a more detailed view. Taking care not to be seen from the ground she stays at a high altitude. Every so often she stays in a cloud to let in some breathable air to her prisoner. 


ooc: Greater Teleport. She doesn't need to breathe and DR and resistances should take care of most radiation and cold.


----------



## Jemal (May 28, 2011)

"Excuse me? Torture?  I think it would be best if you left the man here.  I have my own ways of garnering information that are not as limited as the device you used, and now that whatever was protecting him before is gone, I can try it."
Kayla steps between Shahaza and the door "You're free to go like Dizzy if you're feeling restless, but I have my own questions for him."


----------



## ghostcat (May 28, 2011)

Ishasha is starting to get frustrated. Its bad enough having to associate with two of her enemies but no-one can even be bothered to fill her in on what is going on. However she does not let any of this show as she says meekly "Will someone fill me in, please."


----------



## Nephtys (May 29, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
This conversation only takes place if Shahaza is not already out the door and in the sky, which she should probably be since I already wrote it and you didn't prepare an action to interfere. There's really no way you could preempt my stated action here, unless we were on initiative when I wrote that she left. If you want to enter initiative now it's really too late, though Kayla could perhaps try to follow.
[/sblock]

Shahaza sneers, *"What right do you have to claim my prisoner? Or do you perhaps believe you have the right to dictate my actions? Free to go, indeed."* 
Then she teleports away and takes a look at the world.



ooc: Sorry ghostcat, maybe someone else can fill you in.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (May 29, 2011)

Shahaza attempts to teleport away, but her magic fails and she does not go anywhere.


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2011)

Omega's head swivels to stare at Ishasha, and it says in its steady, hollow voice, "Observations imply that none of us know what sequence of events led to our arrival, alive, in this place and time. Deduction: Some of us are from earlier time periods than others. Deduction: All of us died, and were returned to life at this time and place, by an unknown power, for an unknown purpose."

"There is a settlement nearby that we, with the exception of yourself, appeared within. The inhabitants appeared to have no knowledge of who we are, or why or how we appeared. The settlement enforcers attempted to bring us in for questioning. We took their leader to try to coerce him to supply us with missing information."

"Thus far, he has had little of use."


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2011)

Kayla listens to the the Marilith's snide remarks and watches her failed attempt at teleportation "Oh I'm sorry, did you think you were going somewhere?"  She steps forwards to stand in front of the Marilith "I have as much right to interrogate the man as you do, you're not the only one who wants to know what's going on here."
With speed she's not displayed before, Kayla's hand lashes out, liberating the portable hole from Shahaza's belt, where it falls to the floor open, and with another flick of her hand, the unconscious man floats out of the hole and over to the bed.

"I don't wish to fight you, at least not until I know whether or not you're irredemably evil, but I can't allow your selfishness to hinder my search for the truth."  Kayla looks back down to the hole on the floor "I'll not hinder you any further, and I've no intention of keeping your property.  Take it and leave if you wish."  She motions towards the door.

[sblock=ooc]
Shahaza has given Kayla little reason to trust her, and every time I've tried to be diplomatic it's been rebuffed, so I'm taking a more direct approach.  If aggression is the only thing people will listen to, that's fine, as it's a language in which I'm very fluent.

Kaylas actions (And I'm only doing a single round worth, btw)
Move action: move towards Shahaza
Free action: Sleight of hand check at -20 to take the hole (normally +36, Using 2 points of Improvisation to make final +18 meaning I need anything but a 1 to succeed: Rolled an 18.)
*Side note: Kayla is not attempting to be unseen/subtle, just get the item.*
Free Action: Drop the hole 
Swift action: Quickened Telekinesis, spreading the hole on the floor.
Standard Action: Pull the captain out of the hole and over to .
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 29, 2011)

Ishasha thanks Omega for his concise summary at the same time as she notices the conflict between Kayla and the Marilith. Although she is secretly hoping that the demon will attack so that she can send it back to the abyss from whence it came, she is careful not to revel her thoughts either by expression or actions.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 29, 2011)

Hanshu seems thoroughly amused by all the petty bickering, as if these legendary beings were nothing more than street urchins squabbling over a hunk of bread. He is quietly hovering in the cover with a large smile on his pale face, his hands idly resting around the bejeweled pommels of his formidable weapons, which the maralith finds quite repulsive. After a few moments of tense huffing a bright flash of light fills the lodge to the point that nothing else can be seen for a split second, hopefully giving everyone a moment's pause*. "All right ladies, that's quite enough of that. We all have need of the information the captain has and I see no reason we cannot collectively benefit from a fresh approach, do you Shahaza? While I understand the... appeal... of trying to take the ball and go home when you didn't score the winning goal, I would wager that between the assembled lot of us here, the information we all seek can be garnered without anyone having to wait an entire day. I include you in this as well, which I am certain you will realize if you simply take a breath and allow the young lady to ply her chosen vocation on the mind of the captive.

Now once the sun sets, I at least can move about far more freely to acquire a more in depth lay of the land. But until then, I think it would be an intriguing proposition to here a tale of valor or enchantment from each being here present, so we might all get a better idea of what we each could be seeking in this strange new world. What does each of you think of this suggestion?"

OOC: I used a daily charge of one of my everbright weapons, just for roleplaying purposes, so nobody should even feel the need to role any kind of save.


----------



## Albedo (May 30, 2011)

Dizzy suddenly reappears inside the lodge, appearing slighty out of breath. "We have a problem. The town is currently on fire."


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2011)

Omega looks from Hanshu to Dizzy and says simply, "I do not understand how the town being on fire is 'our problem.' We neither live there, nor possess property there."


----------



## Albedo (May 30, 2011)

"So the idea that the place where we reappeared that might hold some clues as to why we are here going up in smoke doesn't bother you at all?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2011)

"In the absence of applicable directives, I have determined my own course of action," Omega replies unflappably. "It is all the 'why' I require. Additional facts indicate that the occupants of the town are equally ignorant as we are as to the nature and purpose of our appearance there. I have already secured the assistance of the most knowledgeable of us in determining location and bearing to destination, making any navigational data within the town irrelevant."


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2011)

Kayla turns swiftly, leaving her back open to the demoness, seemingly unaware of the tempting target she is presenting to the angry creature.  Her concern is solely for the villagers at the moment.  "They're still Innocent people - At least, as far as we know - And the timing makes it likely that it was OUR actions" Kayla looks at Shahaza and then the guard captain "That instigated the burning."

To Omega, she mentally adds _"I've told you I"ll help you in whatever way I can with your quest.  Mine is to find out WHY we're here, and to conatin the seemingly inevitable carnage from whatever brought us back.  The deal I offer is that we help each other."_

Kayla moves outside "Anybody who's wililng to help the villagers grab on."  She gives a few seconds for anybody who's willing to join her, and then teleports back to the square they dissapeared from, realizing at the last second that she'd left the captain on the bed. "Well, if the demoness takes him, at least I'll know for certain where she stands" She thinks to herself, unwilling to risk the villagers lives for the possible personal gain to be had from him.


----------



## ghostcat (May 31, 2011)

Ishasha briefly ponders whether or not to help the villages. They're not her people, in fact she hasn't even met any. However, she does need Kayla's good will if she is ever to puzzle out what is going on. So she grabs hold of the tall woman and says "I'm in.".


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 31, 2011)

Darkness once again floods the lodge and spills from out in a door shape corridor of murky shadows. After a moment the darkness widens to encompass those outside, leaving the corridor of darkness only inside the lodge. "It could prove an opportunity to engender a bit of good will given the abduction of the captain, if nothing else. Perhaps we might even locate a more willing source of information if lives can be spared from the flame's kiss. By your leave my lady." Kayla feels a strong hand ever so lightly come to rest on her shoulder, but can't immediately pinpoint its owner. 

OOC: Reactivating ring of sequestering and removing the tethered darkness coin to hang on the outside of his pouch.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 1, 2011)

Omega hesitates, considering the bard's suggestion. It was perhaps a bit open-ended if interpreted literally. However that was of little concern to it. Time was something that happened to other people. With both its creators and targets all gone, delays were no longer relevant.

"Your terms are acceptable," it replied, and awkwardly held out a three-fingered metallic hand. It had seen other humanoids use such gestures when reaching mutual arrangements. It seemed appropriate now.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2011)

Kayla nodded to Omega and accepted the offered hand, shaking it once to 'seal the deal'.  She takes a quick look around to see if everybody's ready, and then teleports back to the town square they came from.

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry if I cut anybody off, please just insert your post as happening when she looks around if you wished to come along.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jun 3, 2011)

OOC: Well, I was kinda hoping to see if Nephtys was gonna post as well, but its time to get this show on the road. I'm gonna have to assume he stays behind.

The group of adventurers teleport into the center of what used to be a town. Buildings smashed and torn apart, bodies scattered all about, and a raging fire consuming what little was left intact. massive footprints in the ground lead away from the village and to the west.

OOC: That will be a knowledge arcana check to see who can identify what made the footprints.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 4, 2011)

On arriving at the destroyed village and seeing the tracks, Ishasha is tempted to start following the tracks as fast as she can. However, common sense quickly asserts itself and she waits to see what the others want to do.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2011)

Omega looks around the burning town, intrigued by the level of devastation.

"The town has been attacked," it says unnecessarily. "Agent of attack is unknown, but sizable."

(OOC - Omega's not the Knowledge-pony in this game. )


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 6, 2011)

Having decided not to go haring off after the monster, Ishasha kneels down and examines the tracks. Seeing if she recognises them.

[sblock=OOC]Don't know if this will work but I don't have any relevant knowledge skills, so its worth a try. *Survival (Find or follow tracks) +44*[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Jun 6, 2011)

Upon arriving on the scene, Dizzy casts her 4 daily uses of create water to put out some of the fires. She turns to the ones who came with her, "We are gonna have to stop whatever it was that did this before it lays waste to more towns. Decide who will come with me to hunt the beast and lte me know when you are ready." She then returns to assisting the people fight the fires and saves anybody who looks like they need help or medical assistance.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 6, 2011)

Kayla takes a quick look at the foot prints and then focuses on the fires, and begins a rain dance. "Try to evacuate the townspeople, the fires will be out in a few minutes."


[sblock=ooc]Casting Control Weather to summon a deluge.  Also, if the tracker can tell me how old the tracks are, I have a neat spell I've been wanting to try out [/sblock]


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jun 8, 2011)

Kayla soon recognises that a new legend has appeared on the island. The footprints match what she had seen in books as the signs of the mighty Tarrasque. Her magical manipulations then summon up rain clouds with a downpour mighty enough to put out all of the fires. The town is safe, at least whats left of it.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2011)

As the rain falls, Kayla turns to the others "Looks like whoever brought us back wasn't done yet.  That's the trail of a Tarrasque.  A giant mindless eating machine, nearly indestructible.  Don't know what the fire's about, though, It has no fire breathing or other flame-based abilities I know of.. Perhaps the fire is from something else, or from them trying to fight it off."

[sblock=ooc]
were any survivors found?  Or bodies?  or any clues besides Fire + Tarrasque tracks?[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 12, 2011)

"So, what's its strengths and weaknesses?" Ishasha asks Kayla.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jun 13, 2011)

As she surveys the damage left by the horrid monster, Kayla notices terrified survivors hiding from them in the rubble.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2011)

Omega looks around as well, though doesn't seem moved or dismayed (though how one would know is unclear) by the carnage or the rubble, or the timid survivors hiding in what remains. Perhaps it is impressed by the scope and scale of the destruction...perhaps to suppose so is to assign it human reactions and motivations that do not apply. It gives no solid evidence in either direction. It simply assesses the situation, then looks at Kayla...the individual to whom it has, for now, agreed to comply with.

Her requirement: Evacuate townsfolk. Omega does as instructed; not particularly strong, but untiring and impervious to the fires that still flicker until Kayla's rainstorm puts them out. The people he rescues he leaves in a pack in the town square, near where the other revived legends stand.

(OOC - Sorry, Jemal...I missed that order, as it was on the previous page. Edited to reflect it.)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2011)

Kayla goes over to the gathered townspeople and attempts to calm them before asking a few what happened.

[sblock=ooc] Kayla asked 10 minutes ago when she started summoning the rain for the other heroes to evacuate the town.  Since nobody's posted otherwise in the interveening week, I'll assume they did as requested.

If the townspeople are too hysterical/angry/whatever she'll cast Calm Emotions if required (Diplomacy check to calm them otherwise).  If they can't give any info on the events, she'll have to resort to Hindsight, but I just noticed that it's a 1 hour casting time, so if time is of the essence I'd prefer to find other means of information.
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 16, 2011)

Ishasha is lost in plans to battle the Tarrasque, so its a while before Kayla's request to save the towns people register.

Ishasha has not much experience with town and strangers. Much less burning towns and frightened strangers. This along with the fact that most of the people who can have already fled, means that she ends up trying to use her insignificant strength to free trapped people while dodging burning embers. 

Finally deciding that she has done all she can, Ishahsa goes over to where Kayla is calming the townspeople.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jun 16, 2011)

Kayla and Ishasha converse with the townsfolk, who at this point are far too downtrodden to hold back anything. Other beings continued to appear around the town, and a few of them decided they did not like each other and began fighting. One of them was a powerful mage dressed in red who wielded the power of fire. He incinerated every opponent who came his way, but as a result of his actions the town was lit on fire. Before the townspeople or the mage could do anything however, the tarrasque burst out of the woods and devoured him. It then immediatly set itself upon the town, smashing it to bits and then leaving off to the west.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 17, 2011)

"Well, I guess that means it's hunting time."  Kayla raises her voice to speak to the people "You should go elsewhere in case more come, it's not safe here, but we'll hunt down the beast."  She then turns to look at the tracks "Lets move as quickly as we can to catch this thing." She says to her companions, as wings grow from her back.

[sblock=ooc] I think Ishasha's the slowest party member at 50'.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 17, 2011)

"Kayla before we start. Can you fill us in on what you know about the beast's strengths and weaknesses." Ishash asks. She knows she has asked before but didn't get an answer that time.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 17, 2011)

"We can talk while we hunt, this beast was only here a short while ago, but the trail is getting colder. I'm going to do some aerial reconnosance and see if something that big is spotable from here." Dizzy takes flight and rockets into the sky, her form occasionally blinking in and out of existance as soars 1000ft into the air and looks west.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 19, 2011)

"I wouldn't say the trail getting cold. It looks like it was made by a herd of stampeding horses. Admitted, the beast is getting further away as we speak." says Ishasha

Turning to the villagers she ask "Are there any more villages in that direction. If so, how far away are they."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2011)

After the others ask one or two more (QUICK!) questions to the villagers, Kayla too urges that they follow the beast, filling them in on what lore she knows of the mighty tarrasque.

[sblock=ooc]
BTW, Dharuhk, is the Tarrasque Kayla knows about anything different from the 'standard' tarrasque in the MM? [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2011)

The symbols and runes graven on Omega's hide pulse with light, and the construct lifts into the air with a quiet humming noise.

"Setting pursuit course."

Pale blue flames blasted from its heels, sending it in on a high arc up and over the devastated area as it followed the path of destruction in its wake.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jun 19, 2011)

As Dizzy flies up, she sees the horrid wake of destruction stretching out into the forest. About half a mile, the forest breaks into a clearing on the mountainside, and aproximatly a quartermile further a hulking figure can be seen moving west.

The townspeople report that there is a town to the west about 16 miles.

[sblock=ooc]
what you know about the tarrasque is whats written in the monster manual. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 20, 2011)

Having got all  of the information that she is going to from Kayla and the villagers, Ishahsa starts to jog along the track.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jun 23, 2011)

The group of legends catches up with the giant creature they stalk in the middle of the clearing.

[sblock=OOC]
alrighty, since nobody specified I'll get initiatives at 300ft away from the Tarrasque. Combat begins! [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 24, 2011)

As they come within sight range of the beast, Kayla breathes deeply, wondering how they're going to put it down - she didn't possess the specific magics required, and of her companions, only Dizzy was capable of that level of spellcasting.  "Well then, lets get started shall we?"

[sblock=ooc] I know there's ways of dealing with a tarrasque without Wish/Miracle, but figured I'd mention that the only one capable of casting it is Albedo's character, and Dizzy doesn't have Miracle on her list ATM[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 25, 2011)

Trotting after the Tarrasque, Ishahsa ponders her rebirth. She hasn't been alive long enough to decide whether she wants to live or go back to her eternal slumber. Now it looks like the choice may not be hers.

As Ishasha enters the clearing, she pauses to consider the best way to use her skills in fighting the beast. The obvious way would be to stand off and shoot it but she's a melee fighter and her arrows would not even get through the thing's damage resistance. Alternatively she could use her usual hit and run techniques. Unfortunately, this would involve her in a world of hurt which would not regenerate, unlike the beast's wounds.

She finally says "Well we can't kill it. and if we attack it directly, we'll just get hurt. So does anyone have a better plan."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2011)

Kayla studied the beast while they prepared to strike "I disagree with the inability to kill it, though you're right that there's likely an easier way to deal with it.  I may be able to create a trap capable of holding it, but we would have to lure the beast into it, and it may still be able to break free.  I think our best bet for now would be to try and disable it.  The beast regenerates, but I think that between us we can overcome its healing powers."
She looks around, seeing Dizzy flying above them, and switches to telepathy to include her 
_"Dizzy, you're the one most capable of surviving the full-force of the Tarrasque.  If you could go in first to distract it, Ishahsa and Hanshu will follow while it's focused on you.  Omega and myself can provide ranged support."_


----------



## Albedo (Jun 27, 2011)

Dizzy responds to the voice in her head. "I'll see what I can do."


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jun 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Alrighty, initiative has been set. Vertexx has been gone quite awhile now, so I'm gonna assume Hanshu stayed behind. It'll be the three of you for now.

1. Ishasha
2. Dizzy
3. Tarrasque
4. Omega
5. Kayla

Hop to it guys. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 27, 2011)

Ishasha draws her twin scimitars and cautiously move towards the beast.

[sblock=Action]Draw weapons and move 50' towards beast.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 27, 2011)

"Acknowledged," Omega replied to the bard, then soared up over the tarrasque at a respectful distance of just over a hundred feet, getting in position to rain down blasts.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 28, 2011)

Dizzy rushes headlong at the beast they are hunting, leaping at it with pure ferocity as she slashes, bites, and tears into the skin of the enormous creature. 

[sblock=OOC]
Dizzy will charge the Tarrasque and pounce it. For record keeping, the last d6 will always be the cold damage.

Full Attack: 
Gore (Primary) x2: *Attack+57* = +14 BAB + 5 Epic BAB + 21 Str + 7 Enhancement + 1 Haste + 3 Profane + 4 Ability Focus + 2 Charge/*Damage 1d8+45+1d6 Cold* = +34 Str + 7 Enhancement + 4 Ability Focus + 1d6 Cold
Claws x2: *Attack +58 *= +20 BAB + 5 Epic BAB - 5 Secondary + 21 Str + 7 Enhancement + 1 Haste + 3 Profane + 4 Ability Focus + 2 Charge/*Damage 2d6+22+1d6 Cold* = +11 Str + 7 Enhancement + 4 Ability Focus + 1d6 Cold
Wings: *Attack +58* = +20 BAB + 5 Epic BAB - 5 Secondary + 21 Str + 7 Enhancement + 1 Haste + 3 Profane + 4 Ability Focus + 2 Charge/*Damage 2d6+22+1d6 Cold* = +11 Str + 7 Enhancement + 4 Ability Focus + 1d6 Cold
Bite: *Attack +56* = +14 BAB + 5 Epic BAB - 2 Secondary + 21 Str + 7 Enhancement + 1 Haste + 3 Profane + 4 Ability Focus + 2 Charge/*Damage 2d8+22+1d6 Cold* = +11 Str + 7 Enhancement + 4 Ability Focus + 1d6 Cold 

If the first attack hits, the Tarrasque needs a DC 40 will save or be stunned for 1 round. For every hit, the Tarrasue needs a DC 39 will save or be slowed for 3 rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jun 28, 2011)

The Tarrasque roars in pain as its assaulted by the significantly smaller, yet no less dangerous, abomination. The Tarrasque in fact seems to be moving very sluggishly after the onslaught and stops moving.

[sblock=OOC]
Alrighty, Omega moved, so its now Kayla's turn. [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 28, 2011)

Kayla springs into the air, flying towards the tarrasque as she begins humming an improvised song.  

[sblock=ooc/combat]
Perfect manueverability, so Fly 20' up and 100' forwards, then cast Improvisation
[/sblock]


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jun 28, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Alrighty, back to top of initiative. ghostcat, you're up. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


I calculate that Ishasha is still 250' from the combat. 







Ishasha rushes over towards the combat, stopping about 20' from the beast.

[sblock=action]Moving into combat will take 2 rounds.
1st round. Run (*4) for 200 feet.
2nd Round Move Action: Move remaining distance. 
2nd Round Standard action. TBD.[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Jun 30, 2011)

Dizzy shifts 60ft back from the Tarrasque and rushes back in to continue her assault.

[sblock=OOC]
Swift action to teleport back 60ft.
Dizzy will charge the Tarrasque and pounce it. For record keeping, the last d6 will always be the cold damage.

Full Attack: 
Gore (Primary) x2: *Attack+57* = +14 BAB + 5 Epic BAB + 21 Str + 7 Enhancement + 1 Haste + 3 Profane + 4 Ability Focus + 2 Charge/*Damage 1d8+45+1d6 Cold* = +34 Str + 7 Enhancement + 4 Ability Focus + 1d6 Cold
Claws x2: *Attack +58 *= +20 BAB + 5 Epic BAB - 5 Secondary + 21 Str + 7 Enhancement + 1 Haste + 3 Profane + 4 Ability Focus + 2 Charge/*Damage 2d6+22+1d6 Cold* = +11 Str + 7 Enhancement + 4 Ability Focus + 1d6 Cold
Wings: *Attack +58* = +20 BAB + 5 Epic BAB - 5 Secondary + 21 Str + 7 Enhancement + 1 Haste + 3 Profane + 4 Ability Focus + 2 Charge/*Damage 2d6+22+1d6 Cold* = +11 Str + 7 Enhancement + 4 Ability Focus + 1d6 Cold
Bite: *Attack +55* = +14 BAB + 5 Epic BAB - 2 Secondary + 21 Str + 7 Enhancement + 1 Haste + 3 Profane + 4 Ability Focus + 2 Charge/*Damage 2d8+22+1d6 Cold* = +11 Str + 7 Enhancement + 4 Ability Focus + 1d6 Cold 

If the first attack hits, the Tarrasque needs a DC 40 will save or be stunned for 1 round. For every hit, the Tarrasue needs a DC 39 will save or be slowed for 3 rounds. 

If they all hit I deal 255 damage plus 1 saving throw for stunned and more saving throws for slowed. 

Also, I'm just gonna put this out here right now. I forgot to power attack here, so I am saying right now, even if I forget to add it to the dice roll, unless I say otherwise I am power attacking ;p. [/sblock]


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jul 1, 2011)

Once again the sluggish Tarrasque remains inert under Dizzy's onslaught.

[sblock=OOC]
Omega's up next. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 1, 2011)

Omega's hands retract back into his forearms as plates swivel and reconfigure themselves around the new openings. Venomous violet light pulsated from deep within. 

"Destroy."

A blast of roiling lavender discharged from Omega's left arm and streaked towards the broad expanse of the tarrasque's spiked carapace with a high pitched screech and a concussion that caused the 'barrel' to kick back partway into its forearm. A moment later an identical pulse of magical energy screamed out of its right arm, leaving an acrid scent in its wake.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 3, 2011)

Zooming in closer, Kayla summons three glowing motes of energy, sending them flying towards the Tarrasque.

[sblock=ooc]
Fly 120' forwards, cast Moonbow, using mastery of elements to make it sonic.  Using 4 points of Improvisation on each attack roll, for an even +30.  
I hit Touch AC's 42, 44, and 36.  

Forgot to seperate the damage dice, so if any of them miss, the first 15 are vs AC 42, the next 10 are 44, and the final 10 are vs AC 36 (All Touch AC)
If they all hit, its 108 sonic damage (I rolled kinda crapy)
[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Jul 3, 2011)

Dizzy's continues ripping at the Tarrasque in earnest.

[sblock=OOC]
Rinse and repeat. Swift teleport and pounce.

Full Attack: 
Gore (Primary) x2: *Attack+57* = +14 BAB + 5 Epic BAB + 21 Str + 7 Enhancement + 1 Haste + 3 Profane + 4 Ability Focus + 2 Charge/*Damage 1d8+45+1d6 Cold* = +34 Str + 7 Enhancement + 4 Ability Focus + 1d6 Cold
Claws x2: *Attack +58 *= +20 BAB + 5 Epic BAB - 5 Secondary + 21 Str + 7 Enhancement + 1 Haste + 3 Profane + 4 Ability Focus + 2 Charge/*Damage 2d6+22+1d6 Cold* = +11 Str + 7 Enhancement + 4 Ability Focus + 1d6 Cold
Wings: *Attack +58* = +20 BAB + 5 Epic BAB - 5 Secondary + 21 Str + 7 Enhancement + 1 Haste + 3 Profane + 4 Ability Focus + 2 Charge/*Damage 2d6+22+1d6 Cold* = +11 Str + 7 Enhancement + 4 Ability Focus + 1d6 Cold
Bite: *Attack +55* = +14 BAB + 5 Epic BAB - 2 Secondary + 21 Str + 7 Enhancement + 1 Haste + 3 Profane + 4 Ability Focus + 2 Charge/*Damage 2d8+22+1d6 Cold* = +11 Str + 7 Enhancement + 4 Ability Focus + 1d6 Cold 

Well, it sure happened as expected. I completely forgot to subtract for power attack. Luckily I stated it last time ;p. Subtract 14 from all my attack rolls.

If the claw attack crits, it deals 88 damage. So crit I deal 452 damage, non-crit I deal 409.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jul 3, 2011)

As the legends converge on the target, the Tarrasque gives out one final yell and falls over unconscious.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 4, 2011)

As the legends close in, Kayla floats overtop of the unconscious beast. "I haven't the ability to keep this thing dead, but I may have another solution for keeping it at bay for now."  She concentrates for a moment, using her powers to try turning the now-helpless beast into stone.

[sblock=ooc]
I have flesh to stone at will, so I'm gonna try it out [/sblock]


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jul 4, 2011)

Overwhelmed by its attackers, the Tarrasque is finally halted for good having its skin turned into stone. The statue of the once fierce beast sticks out of the plains like a new monument, signifying the strength of the legends.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 4, 2011)

Omega stares down at the titanic terror turtle for a moment, then looks at the hovering bard. Perhaps it was capable of being impressed. Perhaps it was merely jotting down additional information in the little file it kept in its mind on each of them. Its face gives nothing away.

"I have no knowledge of a creature matching these characteristics," it reported after a moment. "Its appearance is consistent with each of your appearances, but inconsistent with reality as I remember. Conclusion, something is altering reality in this vicinity. Source: unknown. Limits: unknown. Location: unknown."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 5, 2011)

Kayla landed on the back of the statue and looked at the other legends "Well, that was easier than expected, now all we need to do is figure out who's sent us all here, and why - And probably kick their butt.  Lets head back to the village to see what else came through. But first, I'm going to bury this thing so it doesn't get freed."

Kayla begins another song, and the earth beneath the beast shifts and moves, absorbing the tarrasque down deeper and deeper, until the earth flows overtop, concealing it from view.

[sblock=ooc]
use excavate/stone shape/move earth (All are at-will abilities for me) to slowly lower the tarrasque into a huge hole, then burry it.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 5, 2011)

Ishasha is miffed. She is used to being the fastest and deadliest and her new associates had dispatched one of the deadliest creatures on the planet before she could even reach it.

Sheathing her scimitars, she trots after the others as they head back to the village.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jul 6, 2011)

He watched through the mirror as the legends tore into the tarrasque with no mercy and with great ease. "Good!" he yelled to nobody in particular, these were the ones worth testing his first creation on. The ones who could fell the beast of beasts, the walking natural disaster. Of course, it could not compare to any of his creations. Though it did have potential. Maybe it was worth looking into...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As the legends were about to depart, the ground beneath the Tarrasque began to shift and a whirlpool appeared in the dirt. The statue of the Tarrasque started it's decent into the earth. At around the same time, a geyser of rocks erupted next to Ishasha as a enormous worm with wings rocketed into the sky. Stopping 50 ft in the air, the purple monster turned back to the legends and roared with all its might. 

[sblock=OOC]
alrighty, lets get a new initiative and roll get right into this. Knowledge Arcana checks if people would please, as well as Knowledge Planes. [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 6, 2011)

"Something is watching us, this is a trap!"

[sblock=ooc/combat]
Could we get a map or rough idea of where everybody is in relation to each other and the worm?

Initiative 25, Know: Arcana 73 (Using collector of stories trick), Bardic knowledge: 36

Senses: Low lightx4, Darkvision 300', half distance penalties for spot, 150' blindsense
AC: 60  HP: 382
Other Defenses: 
Energy resist 10 All Elements, Magic Circle vs evil, Evasion, 
Immunities: Disease, Poison, Wounding
[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Jul 6, 2011)

"A trap huh? Looks like things are about to get interesting." Dizzy cracked her knuckles as she readied for the next battle.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jul 7, 2011)

Dizzy was able to discern that the worm was a modified and unusually large purple worm. In addition she could tell that there was some kind of planar anomoly originating in the creatures mouth. It could even be some kind of portal.

Kayla's extensive knowledge revealed to her a very important fact. The monster in front of her was NOT a purple worm. But despite that, it did hold a strong resemblance to a fully grown purple worm. There was definatly a draconic feature about it as well, possibly some draconic heritage mixed in. What kind of dragon it might be was a mystery however.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2011)

_"Don't be fooled by it's appearance, it's not a Purple Worm.. In fact, I'm seeing signs of Draconic features."_ Kayla telepathically warns everybody as she readies for the fight.
[sblock=ooc]
Dear god tell me that's not a purple dragon!  I remember those things from 2nd ed, and they were nasty.  I'm hoping just some sort of monstrous planar wormything with half-dragon for the wings.

Anyways, I'll be at work for the next ~10 hours, if my turn comes up Kayla'll toss up an Extended Shield and try to stay ~ 100' from the beast. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2011)

Omega follows the new menace with its gaze as the creature rears into the sky. The bard's revelations of its nature are not particularly relevant. Omega was not designed with complicated tactics in mind. Powerful defense and overwhelming attacks were its preference. The combination worked well in most situations, though when it failed it tended to fail catastrophically. 

It was working on that.

"Engaging antivisual field."

The construct rippled and faded from sight.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 8, 2011)

Ishasha jumps to one side as the "worm" bursts out of the ground near her. Re-drawing her weapons by reflex. Whispering a command word she rises off the ground to within 10' of the worm.

[sblock=Actions]Draw weapons, activate winged boots and fly up to the worm[/sblock]


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jul 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Alrighty, so the initiative is in. Dizzy, Ishasha, Kayla, Omega, the monster. [/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Jul 9, 2011)

"Guess I'll start things off again. Hopefully this thing will be more of a challenge!" Dizzy dives at the worm, throwing caution to the wind.

[sblock=OOC]
Dizzy will charge the Tarrasque and pounce it. For record keeping, the last d6 will always be the cold damage.

Full Attack: 
Gore (Primary) x2: *Attack+57* = +14 BAB + 5 Epic BAB + 21 Str + 7 Enhancement + 1 Haste + 3 Profane + 4 Ability Focus + 2 Charge/*Damage 1d8+45+1d6 Cold* = +34 Str + 7 Enhancement + 4 Ability Focus + 1d6 Cold
Claws x2: *Attack +58 *= +20 BAB + 5 Epic BAB - 5 Secondary + 21 Str + 7 Enhancement + 1 Haste + 3 Profane + 4 Ability Focus + 2 Charge/*Damage 2d6+22+1d6 Cold* = +11 Str + 7 Enhancement + 4 Ability Focus + 1d6 Cold
Wings: *Attack +58* = +20 BAB + 5 Epic BAB - 5 Secondary + 21 Str + 7 Enhancement + 1 Haste + 3 Profane + 4 Ability Focus + 2 Charge/*Damage 2d6+22+1d6 Cold* = +11 Str + 7 Enhancement + 4 Ability Focus + 1d6 Cold
Bite: *Attack +56* = +14 BAB + 5 Epic BAB - 2 Secondary + 21 Str + 7 Enhancement + 1 Haste + 3 Profane + 4 Ability Focus + 2 Charge/*Damage 2d8+22+1d6 Cold* = +11 Str + 7 Enhancement + 4 Ability Focus + 1d6 Cold 

If the first attack hits, the Worm needs a DC 40 will save or be stunned for 1 round. For every hit, the Worm needs a DC 39 will save or be slowed for 3 rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 10, 2011)

Ishasha has never tried to use the dance of death in the air before. However, her boots seem to give her a stable platform so she starts her dance as if she was on firm ground.

Starting 10' from the worm, Ishasha starts to stamp her feet and spin on the spot before moving into the worm. She them performs twin attacks with her scimitars before moving 5' down the worm and repeating the attacks, all the while spinning. After a total of four attacks, she moves 20' away from the worm.

[sblock=Actions]*Dervish Dance:*Move 10'-Attack 1-Move 5'-Attack 2-Move 5'-Attack 3-Move 5'-Attack 4-Move 20'. Total move = 45.

*Attacks:* Base Scimitar attack (+45/+40/+35/+30) -2 [TWF] +5 [Dervish Dance] = +48/+43/+38/+33

*Damage Per Attack:* Base = 1d6+5 +5 [dervish Dance] +1d6[Flaming/Shock]

I don't believe that Skirmish applies to the worm due to _The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernibly anatomy._[/sblock][sblock=OOC]I separated out the Flaming and Shock damage from the swords, so that you can decide what resistances the monster has.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 11, 2011)

Kayla chanels the power of her voice, and then lets out a heavy metal Scream, a line of energy spring forth from her to strike the beast, followed by a translucent orb.

[sblock=ooc]
Swift action: Cast Quickened Arcane Fusion (Using Rod to quicken) to cast Targeting Ray and Energy Orb (Using mastery of elements to turn into Sonic).
Targeting ray fires first, to give energy orb the attack bonus if it hits.
Expending 4 points of Improvisation on the Targeting Ray to buff atk bonus just in case.
Targeting Ray hits Touch AC 37.  If that hits, the Energy Orb AC is 6 higher
Energy Orb Touch AC: 33 (Or 39).

I hate doing this but as I have absolutely no idea how modded this thing is and what defense it has, The rest of my action will depend on how the sonic orb affects it.  If it does, I've rolled the Meteor Swarm attack rolls allready and will edit to reflect damage and description
[/sblock]


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jul 11, 2011)

Dizzy and Ishasha both tear into the monster, and quickly notice something off about it. While its skin seems to be harder than steel underneath it seems to be a planar anomaly similar to that in its mouth. Some of Dizzy's attacks seem to pass right through the monsters insides, though Ishasha's all feel as if they fully connect. Kayla fires off her spells at the creature, with her both her spells connecting just fine, but the energy orb she fires seems to fizzle out and do nothing.

[sblock=OOC]
Dizzy: Hits with all attacks, planar anomoly disrupts 3 of them and makes them feel as if they deal less damage. 

Ishasha: You hit with 4 attacks, and crit twice. 1 of Your attacks is subject to the anomaly. In addition, you feel as if your elemental damage did not affect the creature.

Kayla: Your targetting ray goes off successfully, however your energy orb did not beat the creatures SR. Your ray rolled a 46 on the check, your orb rolled a 32. 

Omega: You're up. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2011)

Omega aims at the new monster and decides to hedge its bets. Its left arm reconfigures to a slightly different-looking type of weapon, though still similar to the other arm's appearance. Both weapons fire blasts of magical energy as well...but while one fires the strange violet fire that sticks and burns, the left one is now firing a blast of pure magical energy...perhaps testing its arcane defenses.

(OOC - Taking full attack to fire 2 eldritch blasts. First is Vitriolic, immune to SR but does acid damage. Second is a standard EB that does untyped damage, but is subject to Spell Resistance. Also, if the beast has spellcasting or spell like abilities, Omega can detect that ability plus the highest level spell it can cast, or SLA it has access to, as well as if its powers are divine or arcane)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 12, 2011)

"Oh really?" Kayla grins and sings out another tune, a haunting melody that surrounds her with arcane power before spiking into a crescendo as three motes of blue light fly from her to strike the beast
[sblock=ooc]
Ah.. SR.. OK, well assuming Kayla recognizes why the orb fizzled (Which shouldn't be hard), then I'll forgoe the Meteor swarm for another Arcane Fusion to cast Assay Spell Resistance and Maximized Moonbow(Sonic).
Don't forget Kayla only took her Swift action in my last post, I had been waiting to see what happened for my standard action.
SR check 59 for the Moonbow.
three motes.  They hit Touch AC's of 43, 36, 44.  First one deals 90, second and third deal 60 All sonic damage. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ishasha's attacks turn out not to be as effective as they should be. However, the attacks that succeed lead her to surmise that the monster is actually just a shell over a planer portal. "There is something very peculiar about this thing. Does anything else think that destroying the shell will release an uncontrollable anomaly?" she says.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jul 12, 2011)

While the purple worm is obviously taking damage from the onslaught that is being wrought upon it, it does not seem to notice in any way. It suddenly bolts past all the legends, moving a straight line ending 80 ft past Kayla. On its way, its massive tail flicks out at each of the legends, attempting to impale them on the poisoned stinger on its tip. It manages to impale every legend but Ishasha whos blurry form manages to decieve the appendage.

[sblock=OOC]
Omega: Your eldrich blast does not beat the monster's SR, and your acid hits, but seems like it does less damage than it should do to the anomaly.

Kayla: Your moonbow definatly beats the SR, though as with the other's attacks your attack seems to be doing less damage than it should.

The worm attacks each party member once, hitting everyones ACs. It fails to get past Ishasha's 20% miss chance however. I haven't counted any DR into the equation, though it does beat epic. Every character hit needs a fort save DC 53 for poison or take 1d6 str damage.

Dizzy: 38 damage
Kayla: 41 damage
Omega: 42 damage

Back to the top of initiative. [/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Jul 12, 2011)

Dizzy grins ferociously, even as she is being pierced by the stinger. The devilish blood inside of her begins to boil. "Oh, you're not getting away that easy!"

[sblock=ooc]
Dizzy will charge the Tarrasque and pounce it. For record keeping, the last d6 will always be the cold damage.

Full Attack: 
Gore (Primary) x2: *Attack+57* = +14 BAB + 5 Epic BAB + 21 Str + 7 Enhancement + 1 Haste + 3 Profane + 4 Ability Focus + 2 Charge/*Damage 1d8+45+1d6 Cold* = +34 Str + 7 Enhancement + 4 Ability Focus + 1d6 Cold
Claws x2: *Attack +58 *= +20 BAB + 5 Epic BAB - 5 Secondary + 21 Str + 7 Enhancement + 1 Haste + 3 Profane + 4 Ability Focus + 2 Charge/*Damage 2d6+22+1d6 Cold* = +11 Str + 7 Enhancement + 4 Ability Focus + 1d6 Cold
Wings: *Attack +58* = +20 BAB + 5 Epic BAB - 5 Secondary + 21 Str + 7 Enhancement + 1 Haste + 3 Profane + 4 Ability Focus + 2 Charge/*Damage 2d6+22+1d6 Cold* = +11 Str + 7 Enhancement + 4 Ability Focus + 1d6 Cold
Bite: *Attack +56* = +14 BAB + 5 Epic BAB - 2 Secondary + 21 Str + 7 Enhancement + 1 Haste + 3 Profane + 4 Ability Focus + 2 Charge/*Damage 2d8+22+1d6 Cold* = +11 Str + 7 Enhancement + 4 Ability Focus + 1d6 Cold 

If the first attack hits, the Worm needs a DC 40 will save or be stunned for 1 round. For every hit, the Worm needs a DC 39 will save or be slowed for 3 rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 13, 2011)

[MENTION=6668704]Dharuhk Svahre[/MENTION] How far away is Ishasha from the worm? This will effect what she is able  to do.


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Jul 13, 2011)

The worm is approxomatly 100ft away from Ishasha.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 14, 2011)

Ishasha is starting to get annoyed and frustrated. Since she arrived in this place she seems to have spent all her time chasing things that refuse to stay in one place and be hit. she supposes she could use her bow. But she is a melee fighter not an archer and she doubts that the current monstrosity would even notice if she put a quiver of arrows in it.

Sighing she flys to within 20' of the monster.

[sblock=Action]Double move to within 20' of monster[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 15, 2011)

Kayla flies up beside Ishasha and takes a deep breath, before unleashing a torrent of fire on the beast.  After a moments pause and a brief flash of insight, she waves her hand and flings a volley of magical missiles at it.

[sblock=ooc]
Fly to 15' from the monster (just to the side and ahead of Ishasha) and use my persistant Fire Breath to hit the monster. Touch AC 47, SR 54, 80 Fire damage(No save).
Also, working on a hunch here, I'll add Quickened(Rod) Maximized Magic Missile.  Auto-hit, SR 43, 25 force damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2011)

(OOC - ARGH! We're waiting on me, aren't we?! So sorry, I wanted to see the results of Kayla's attack and forgot I'm right after her in initiative! Dharuhk am I correct in assuming from the creature's actions that Omega's invisibility did not appear to impede it?)

If Omega 'felt' any frustration with the creatures' resistance to its attacks, it gave no sign of it. The hole in its lower left torso plate slowly started to shrink as well, and the noxious goo that the monster had injected dripped out with no apparent effect on the golem-like construct.

"Adjusting tactics. Standardizing thaum output. Noncritical damage sustained. Resume attack."

It fired again, this time neither blast was the violent violet of its disintegrating corrosive attack. Both were pure magical force, though they seemed brighter and more stable than the first such shot it had fired.

(OOC - Using Arcane Mastery on the Eldritch Blasts this time. This allows me to "take 10" on SR checks for a check result of 40.)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2011)

(...ping? We need another PC to go? Hiccup?)


----------

